# The Israel/Palestine Conflict Thread



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

> *Israel introduces controversial 20-year jail sentences for stone throwing
> 
> Long sentences could be meted out to culprits proven to have intended to cause harm while lesser offenders could face up to 10 years in prison*
> 
> ...





You know who won't get 20 years or get shot dead for throwing stones?

*Spoiler*: __ 








But that's the sort of justice you can expect in a "Jewish state".


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

20 years eh. Some might argue it's an improvement over being shot dead by the outstanding IDF troops.



> *controversial *new law passed by Israeli MPs.
> 
> The new legislation – *supported by Benjamin Netanyahu's coalition* government


Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Savior said:


> 20 years eh. Some might argue it's an improvement over being shot dead by the outstanding IDF troops.



Some could, but: 
"The law will have force only inside Israel and East Jerusalem, and not in the occupied West Bank, where alleged stone-throwers are dealt with by Israeli military courts."


Apparently they don't want to discourage any Jewish settlers from throwing stones at Palestinians.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2015)

Why are people still throwing stones in this day of age?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why are people still throwing stones in this day of age?



Lack of snow.


----------



## Island (Jul 22, 2015)

They must live in glass houses.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Island said:


> They must live in glass houses.



You mean like in Manhattan?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2015)

Houses in Manhattan?


----------



## Island (Jul 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> You mean like in Manhattan?


I don't get it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why are people still throwing stones in this day of age?



Well, you know Islam is characterized very much by its archaic ways.


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, you know Islam is characterized very much by its archaic ways.



As if it's only Muslims throwing stones.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

man who even cares


----------



## Tarot (Jul 22, 2015)

Island said:


> I don't get it.


I think it's a joke about how lots of Ashkenazim are from New York.

I hope this law is also enforced on Haredi Jews who also like to throw stones at secular and reform Jews, as well as Arabs and Christians. Then again, haredim love welfare so they might not even mind prison.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Island said:


> I don't get it.


Really? 





Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, you know Islam is characterized very much by its archaic ways.








You're not that dumb Seto, so I suppose it's that huge chip on your shoulder regarding Islam that makes you post such dumb things.


----------



## stream (Jul 22, 2015)

> A stone thrower is a terrorist




I'm suddenly wondering what's the sentence for an Israeli who kills his wife.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

> You're not that dumb Seto, so I suppose it's that huge chip on your shoulder regarding Islam that makes you post such dumb things.



Islam is such a backwards religion, that has generated such backwards societies that choose to center around it. Of course I have contempt for it. What's dumb is you pretending that contempt is exclusive to Islam. The truth of the matter is however, that this is more of a characteristic to Islam than the other two religions of the same origin. The Islamic societies in that part of the world still engage in stone-throwing as a means of punishment. I know about the Orthodox Jews, and Christians in Africa most notably, but I also know that particular characteristics do not come equal. 



Savior said:


> As if it's only Muslims throwing stones.



Far more associated with them than their other Abrahamic brethren in this modern day.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2015)

well considering Palistan is already a penal colony I guess this means any Pali who throws a stone is gonna hafta live their for 20 years


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Really?



You do know that building is in Dubai right?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Islam is such a backwards religion, that has generated such backwards societies that choose to center around it. Of course I have contempt for it. What's dumb is you pretending that contempt is exclusive to Islam. The truth of the matter is however, that this is more of a characteristic to Islam than the other two religions of the same origin. The Islamic societies in that part of the world still engage in stone-throwing as a means of punishment. I know about the Orthodox Jews, and Christians in Africa most notably, but I also know that particular characteristics do not come equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Far more associated with them than their other Abrahamic brethren in this modern day.



I'll take it back, you are dumber than I gave you credit for. Protesters around the world throw stones, or whatever else they get their hands on when shit starts to get real. To blame this on their religious believes is as dumb as it gets. 

The matter of stoning is a cultural one, not religous. Just like female circumcision is or the different 'dress codes' (e.g. burka).


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2015)

So why not make throwing projectiles illegal instead of specifically naming stones?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> You do know that building is in Dubai right?



Really? Blame google.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I'll take it back, you are dumber than I gave you credit for. Protesters around the world throw stones, or whatever else they get their hands on when shit starts to get real. To blame this on their religious believes is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> The matter of stoning is a cultural one, not religous. Just like female circumcision is or the different 'dress codes' (e.g. burka).



Did I not just make it clear that particular characteristics, while not being exclusive, also do not come equal? Obviously you missed that. 

Culture and religion have a very intimate relationship. Especially with the Islamic world. The culture which produced the Abrahamic religions produced as well particular practices which the religions endorsed in their texts, or used as a catalyst to legitimize those practices. So such barbarism is as much a matter of culture as it is the religion.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why are people still throwing stones in this day of age?



The Extremist sympathizers' weapon of choice.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Did I not just make it clear that particular characteristics, while not being exclusive, also do not come equal? Obviously you missed that.
> 
> Culture and religion have a very intimate relationship. Especially with the Islamic world. The culture which produced the Abrahamic religions produced as well particular practices which the religions endorsed in their texts, or used as a catalyst to legitimize those practices. So such barbarism is as much a matter of culture as it is the religion.



I'm not an expert on Islam, but since you are, please quote the specific part where it says that stoning should be the preferred style of execution, rather than e.g. hanging. Public hangings are quite popular too in islamic countries like e.g. Iran and Afghanistan, just like they used to be in Europe and the US. And Japan even still likes to hang - not in public though. 
Is the ISLAMIC State being unislamic for also doing beheadings, burnings and headshots instead of just sticking to stonings?

I see no evidence that stoning (or the examples i mentioned earlier) is linked to a specific religion. If that were the case why is it that stoning, female circumcision, the burka and many more practices and customs are specific to certain regions and cultures rather than common practice in all islamic countries?


But we got sidetracked. Throwing stones or other objects during protests has no link whatsoever to stoning as a form of execution. And certainly no link to any religion, as you claimed.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> The Extremist sympathizers' weapon of choice.



Do you have any idea how insanely dumb that sounds? Unless you meant to say that these "extremist sympathizers" (generally known as protesters) mean no real harm, hence they choose to throw stones... rather than pick more advanced and deadly weapons from their well-stocked arsenal... No, that would still sound dumb.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2015)

You're right; the extremist _Muslim_ sympathizers.   In more civilized parts of the world people use picket signs, flyers,  and power of organization.


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You're right; the extremist _Muslim_ sympathizers.   In more civilized parts of the world people use picket signs, flyers,  and power of organization.



Do they?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You're right; the extremist _Muslim_ sympathizers.   In more civilized parts of the world people use picket signs, flyers,  and power of organization.





So Baltimore is muslim and uncivilized?


You really talk more out of your ass than you usually do, which is saying a lot.



EDIT: Savior beat me to it. 

EDIT2:

And before anyone can blame this on race


Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2015)

Not a particularly great solution but not unsurprising.

Mind you, its not exactly a radical thing.

That would count as "Assault against a Police Officer". And that carries sentences from between 1-10 years in prison here in the states.

Granted, we're not the best example since we go a bit nuts with our sentencing. But the point stands.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I'm not an expert on Islam, but since you are, please quote the specific part where it says that stoning should be the preferred style of execution, rather than e.g. hanging.



Be enlightened: 



> Narrated 'Abdullah bin Umar:
> 
> The Jews brought to the Prophet a man and a woman from among them who had committed illegal sexual intercourse. The Prophet said to them, "How do you usually punish the one amongst you who has committed illegal sexual intercourse?" They replied, "We blacken their faces with coal and beat them," He said, "Don't you find the order of Ar-Rajm (i.e. stoning to death) in the Torah?" They replied, "We do not find anything in it." 'Abdullah bin Salam (after hearing this conversation) said to them. "You have told a lie! Bring here the Torah and recite it if you are truthful." (So the Jews brought the Torah). And the religious teacher who was teaching it to them, put his hand over the Verse of Ar-Rajm and started reading what was written above and below the place hidden with his hand, but he did not read the Verse of Ar-Rajm. 'Abdullah bin Salam removed his (i.e. the teacher's) hand from the Verse of Ar-Rajm and said, "What is this?" So when the Jews saw that Verse, they said, "This is the Verse of Ar-Rajm." So the Prophet ordered the two adulterers to be stoned to death, and they were stoned to death near the place where biers used to be placed near the Mosque. I saw her companion (i.e. the adulterer) bowing over her so as to protect her from the stones.





> arrated Abu Huraira and Zaid bin Khalid Al-Juhani:
> 
> A bedouin came to Allah's Apostle and said, "O Allah's apostle! I ask you by Allah to judge My case according to Allah's Laws." His opponent, who was more learned than he, said, "Yes, judge between us according to Allah's Laws, and allow me to speak." Allah's Apostle said, "Speak." He (i .e. the bedouin or the other man) said, "My son was working as a laborer for this (man) and he committed illegal sexual intercourse with his wife. The people told me that it was obligatory that my son should be stoned to death, so in lieu of that I ransomed my son by paying one hundred sheep and a slave girl. Then I asked the religious scholars about it, and they informed me that my son must be lashed one hundred lashes, and be exiled for one year, and the wife of this (man) must be stoned to death." Allah's Apostle said, "By Him in Whose Hands my soul is, I will judge between you according to Allah's Laws. The slave-girl and the sheep are to be returned to you, your son is to receive a hundred lashes and be exiled for one year. You, Unais, go to the wife of this (man) and if she confesses her guilt, stone her to death." Unais went to that woman next morning and she confessed. Allah's Apostle ordered that she be stoned to death.



Hm. Would you look at that...



> Public hangings are quite popular too in islamic countries like e.g. Iran and Afghanistan, just like they used to be in Europe and the US. And Japan even still likes to hang - not in public though. Is the ISLAMIC State being unislamic for also doing beheadings, burnings and headshots instead of just sticking to stonings?



Islam is a religion that advocates precepts that involve brutal forms of violence and punishment such as stoning. All the Abrahamic religions do. The difference between a moderate and an extremist is one does not truly follow the demands of the religion except in the most basic sense, and the other actually listens to the demands of the faith. A radical is one that approves of the more backwards teachings, but does not follow them through. There are certain things that ISIS does that Islam did not teach to be fair, but they would still be a violently radical group if they followed the teachings of Islam to the letter nonetheless.  



> I see no evidence that stoning (or the examples i mentioned earlier) is linked to a specific religion. If that were the case why is it that stoning, female circumcision, the burka and many more practices and customs are specific to certain regions and cultures rather than common practice in all islamic countries?



You are slow.

I just said that while particular characteristics are not exclusive, that does not mean that they come equal. 

Stoning is just as much culture as it the matter of the religion. As Sharia law most notably for example follows interpretation of the religion's sacred texts which advocate punishments of stoning for adulterers and non-virgin single women most notably. The religion is used to advocate such practice as well as the ones you mentioned, so it becomes a matter of religion as much as it does culture. 



> But we got sidetracked. Throwing stones or other objects during protests has no link whatsoever to stoning as a form of execution. And certainly no link to any religion, as you claimed.



Not in and of itself...but with Islam it does. It very much is linked to religions such as Islam. As certain religions, like Islam, adopt and advocate the practice of stoning in its texts.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why are people still throwing stones in this day of age?



Because they're violent tards who live off European welfare and have nothing else to do with themselves.

Personally it's a good idea to put a good penalty on it given that its dangerous and has grievously injured several people, and Pali's literally do it 24/7.

SoG should be well acquainted with how deadly stones can be. His beloved Muslim countries use them to murder women and gay people.

A good way for them not to go to prison or get shot would be not to attack soldiers with projectiles, though.


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Islam is a religion that advocates precepts that involve brutal forms of violence and punishment such as stoning. All the Abrahamic religions do. The difference between a moderate and an extremist is one does not truly follow the demands of the religion except in the most basic sense, and the other actually listens to the demands of the faith. A radical is one that approves of the more backwards teachings, but does not follow them through. There are certain things that ISIS does that Islam did not teach to be fair, but they would still be a violently radical group if they followed the teachings of Islam to the letter nonetheless.



Yes stoning is part of punishment in Islam.

What does that have to do with Arabs in Israel using projectiles to show their displeasure?

There is no correlation.

You're grasping at straws. Societies and cultures all over the world have thrown rocks/stones in times of chaos and upheaval.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2015)

I do wonder how that would play out though if the Palestinians decide to protest that by rock throwing en masse. Assuming of course they actually do get arrested and it isn't the kind of fuck it too much work to handle all these people and they don't enforce it as usually happens with riots.

Would they try to overtax the Israeli prison system? And if so, which would give out first?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Savior said:


> Yes stoning is part of punishment in Islam.
> 
> What does that have to do with Arabs in Israel using projectiles to show their displeasure?
> 
> ...



You're trying to inject race into a matter that is discussing practices of religion. Nice try, dishonest, but an earnest effort I suppose. 

There is a strong correlation, because the religion backs it, and those that adhere to the faith strongly will carry out acts that the faith either demands or approves of. Stoning is looked upon as an acceptable form of punishment of retribution and reprimand. So aside from the base, backwards behavior our species and the primate family at large even, has of throwing foreign objects at what we disapprove of...in the minds of the faithful at least, there is that divine endorsement. 

Which I acknowledged, but I'm also saying certain characteristics don't come equal here too. Just the same with radicalism and extremism.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> So Baltimore is muslim and uncivilized?
> 
> 
> You really talk more out of your ass than you usually do, which is saying a lot.
> ...



A pic of a single person throwing a rock?  I can tell you've never been to Baltimore if you think that's all that comes the cops' way.  But you don't know much about the US to begin witb.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2015)

Now the question to ask is if stoning and stone throwing fall in the same category.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 23, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Now the question to ask is if stoning and stone throwing fall in the same category.



I think you're chasing a rabbit trail.  The point is that throwing stones is violence and rightly deserves to be punished.  Everyone crying about this is crying for the right of people to be able to assault soldiers without punishment.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Why is this controversial?

I mean, religious reasons asides, why shouldn't we punish people for throwing stones at others?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why is this controversial?
> 
> I mean, religious reasons asides, why shouldn't we punish people for throwing stones at others?



What if the person throwing the large pebble misses?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I think you're chasing a rabbit trail.  The point is that throwing stones is violence and rightly deserves to be punished.  Everyone crying about this is crying for the right of people to be able to assault soldiers without punishment.



I am not chasing anything, I was just asking if there was a loophole.


----------



## stream (Jul 23, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why is this controversial?
> 
> I mean, religious reasons asides, why shouldn't we punish people for throwing stones at others?



I think the controversial part is calling stone throwing an act of terrorism, and punishing it with twenty years of jail.

There are people who think that throwing stones at the police is a normal activity during any kind of protest. I don't agree, but all the same: throwing stones is hooliganism, not terrorism.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 23, 2015)

Mider T said:


> A pic of a single person throwing a rock?  I can tell you've never been to Baltimore if you think that's all that comes the cops' way.  But you don't know much about the US to begin witb.



I've been to Baltimore buddy, believe it or not.  Though I was 14 and it was just for a day and I hardly remember any of it. But from what I remember I can say that it was civilized (I remember seeing a Burger King) and definetly not muslim. 

So your pathetic attempt to sidetrack from your (debunked) point is... well pathetic. My point however stands: Wherever a protest gets serious people start picking things up to throw them, regardless of race, religion or nationality.




Seto Kaiba said:


> Be enlightened:
> 
> Hm. Would you look at that...



I did, it's from the hadith though, isn't it? And the quran is clearly the higher authority, no? 

Now would you please look at that:



> *Stoning is not Islamic and violates the Quran which contain the word of God*
> 
> The Stoning sentence is exclusive for the Torah which law only applies to Jews:
> 
> ...



So there. You can choose to disregard these scholars and side with those who defend stoning (like the Iranians) if you like. But in the end you need to understand that this doesn't decide whether stoning is islamic or not. Not with so few practicing it (in contrast to the fasting on Ramadan, the daily 5 time prayers, etc.) and without the backing of the quran and the disagreement among scholars.




> Islam is a religion that advocates precepts that involve brutal forms of violence and punishment such as stoning. All the Abrahamic religions do. The difference between a moderate and an extremist is one does not truly follow the demands of the religion except in the most basic sense, and the other actually listens to the demands of the faith. A radical is one that approves of the more backwards teachings, but does not follow them through. There are certain things that ISIS does that Islam did not teach to be fair, but they would still be a violently radical group if they followed the teachings of Islam to the letter nonetheless.



Religious scriptures have always been subject to interpretation. Following them "to the letter" is doing it wrong. Context matters, always. That is why most scholars condemn terror attacks as un-islamic. 



> The religion is used to advocate such practice as well as the ones you mentioned, so it becomes a matter of religion as much as it does culture.







> Not in and of itself...but with Islam it does. It very much is linked to religions such as Islam. As certain religions, like Islam, adopt and advocate the practice of stoning in its texts.



So what about the christian Palestinians who throw stones? Sorry but conflating stoning to stone (or molotov cocktail) throwing during protests is absolutely absurd. 

Regardless of whether stoning is islamic or not, stone throwing definitly isn't and transcends all religions, races and national boundaries. You simply have no bases for your absurd claim.



Megaharrison said:


> SoG should be well acquainted with how deadly stones can be. His beloved Muslim countries use them to murder women and gay people.



You should be the expert on stoning though. The Jews practically invented it. 





> A good way for them not to go to prison or get shot would be not to attack soldiers with projectiles, though.



That's good advice. What do you suggest they should do instead against a life under apartheid? They are dying to find out.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 23, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I think you're chasing a rabbit trail.  The point is that throwing stones is violence and rightly deserves to be punished.  Everyone crying about this is crying for the right of people to be able to assault soldiers without punishment.



So you would be okay if the protesters from Ferguson were branded as terrorists and sent to jail, maybe Guantanomo, to rot their for 20 years? You suprise me yet again bacon and not in a good way.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> So you would be okay if the protesters from Ferguson were branded as terrorists and sent to jail, maybe Guantanomo, to rot their for 20 years? You suprise me yet again bacon and not in a good way.



Those have no correlation just so you know.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 23, 2015)

NaS said:


> Those have no correlation just so you know.



Protesters throwing shit at police out anger over injustice. Same difference.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Protesters throwing shit at police out anger over injustice. Same difference.



You are comparing people of a community to actual terrorist. Actually not going down this road.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I did, it's from the hadith though, isn't it?



Point remaining it is an endorsed and pursued practice in Islamic societies. 



> And the quran is clearly the higher authority, no?
> 
> Now would you please look at that:
> 
> ...



Mohammed himself was the one who called for stoning in at least one of those accounts, and so did those that were his disciples while he was alive. So...perhaps the very founder of the religion trumps the scholars you guys so desperately run to in these cases? It's funny that Islam doesn't seem to know exactly what it is or what it endorses after all this time. Iran engages in it, as do many of the majority Arab Muslim nations, and I believe even Palestine did it before it was cracked down on. Like I said it is just as much a matter of religion as it is culture. You have different ethnic groups using the same religion to justify the act, and the fact that the hadiths do call for such punishment and are a source of authority does make my point.



> Religious scriptures have always been subject to interpretation. Following them "to the letter" is doing it wrong. Context matters, always. That is why most scholars condemn terror attacks as un-islamic.



Actually they are quite in line with Islam. Religious people always say it's "taken out of context" when confronted with the savagery of their predecessors and their barbaric demands and practices. Islam explicitly calls for the killing, subjugation, and/or forceful conversion of nonbelievers. Especially if they resist.



> So what about the christian Palestinians who throw stones? Sorry but conflating stoning to stone (or molotov cocktail) throwing during protests is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Regardless of whether stoning is islamic or not, stone throwing definitly isn't and transcends all religions, races and national boundaries. You simply have no bases for your absurd claim.



I just said it wasn't an exclusive trait to any one group, but certain groups do it more than others and acts more ingrained and prevalent in them.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 23, 2015)

NaS said:


> You are comparing people of a community to actual terrorist. Actually not going down this road.



You're calling teenagers who throw stones during protests terrorist? What's wrong with you? Did Mega rub off on you that much?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 23, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I just said it wasn't an exclusive trait to any one group, but certain groups do it more than others and acts more ingrained and prevalent in them.



And you blame that on their religion, rather than on their cultural backgrounds, their level of development, etc. and that makes no sense to me. If Israel wasn't the secular state that it is, they would have stoning too. Yet I don't see you blame Judaism for those stone throwing settler fanatics. How come?


----------



## Chainwave (Jul 23, 2015)

said:


> ?For years, terrorists avoided punishment and responsibility. Tolerance towards terrorists ends today," she said. ?A stone thrower is a terrorist, and only an appropriate punishment can be deterrent, punitive and just."



What a joke. 

If I was writing a satirical book about unjust governments, I'd use a line like that. Are these people for real?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 23, 2015)

the reason given for the law and the 20 year jail sentence are both dumb

throwing stones with intent to harm someone should be illegal for obvious reasons, but this is not the way to make it so.


----------



## Savior (Jul 23, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're trying to inject race into a matter that is discussing practices of religion. Nice try, dishonest, but an earnest effort I suppose.
> 
> There is a strong correlation, because the religion backs it, and those that adhere to the faith strongly will carry out acts that the faith either demands or approves of. Stoning is looked upon as an acceptable form of punishment of retribution and reprimand. So aside from the base, backwards behavior our species and the primate family at large even, has of throwing foreign objects at what we disapprove of...in the minds of the faithful at least, there is that divine endorsement.
> 
> Which I acknowledged, but I'm also saying certain characteristics don't come equal here too. Just the same with radicalism and extremism.



By your assertion, the religion backs it yet in other places Muslims protest peacefully.

It seems clear that it's hardly to do with religion as many groups of all races and religions have thrown projectiles at police personnel in the past.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I've been to Baltimore buddy, believe it or not.  Though I was 14 and it was just for a day and I hardly remember any of it.



This is all I needed to see.  You don't know shit about the US and probably won't know without spending some time in it because of your distorted world view?  Seriously,  supporting authoritarian countries and terrorists over the greatest country in the world.  Some serious naivety.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Savior said:


> By your assertion, the religion backs it yet in other places Muslims protest peacefully.
> 
> It seems clear that it's hardly to do with religion as many groups of all races and religions have thrown projectiles at police personnel in the past.



Well I did just previously lay out the differences between a moderate, radical, and extremist. It would probably help to pay attention than just react over my harsh criticism of Islam.

Again, particular characteristics do not come equal across all groups. Just because it is not exclusive to Islam does not mean every other group does it with such frequency nor does it mean the basis behind its justification are necessarily the same. There is religious mandate behind stoning in Islam, not simply culture. An old and tired argument btw, that apologists like you make to deny the barbarism that the religion has created due to the fact that terrorists of the religion are simply following its many violent demands to the letter.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

Good.

Too many people have gone by lightly after severly injuring and even killing people this way.
Not that any of the violence would stop tho, cause Palis never learn, but atleast they'd be detained a while longer.

Also love how SoG is trying to defend people ambusing passing civilian vehicles, stoning them and injuring them by deflecting at the _JEWS_ and mony python


----------



## blueblip (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Good.
> 
> Too many people have gone by lightly after severly injuring and even killing people this way.
> Not that any of the violence would stop tho, cause Palis never learn, but atleast they'd be detained a while longer.
> ...


Well, he goes completely off the rails far too often when it comes to Islam, but in this particular instance, he's not completely wrong.

Jewish settlers have also thrown stones at Palestinian/Arab residents in their areas, but this particular law is very careful in excluding them from the 20 year sentence.

It's also worth pointing out that stone throwing should be a criminal offense, but it's hardly worth labeling it as a terrorist act. No matter which side of the conflict you're on, it's not too hard to see this new law is utterly retarded.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Well, he goes completely off the rails far too often when it comes to Islam, but in this particular instance, he's not completely wrong.
> 
> Jewish settlers have also thrown stones at Palestinian/Arab residents in their areas, but this particular law is very careful in excluding them from the 20 year sentence.
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that stone throwing should be a criminal offense, but it's hardly worth labeling it as a terrorist act. No matter which side of the conflict you're on, it's not too hard to see this new law is utterly retarded.


And they should be punished too.

I don't recall the law ever stating that only muslims can be punished with 10-20 years of jail.
As far as I understand it comes to amend a situation where people are driving around, minding thier own buissness. 
Then they get thier car stoned, crashed and end up in the ICU or worse. While the offenders get by with short jail time, if any.

This has happened all too many times in the last decade, something needs to be done about it.

I personally don't care who is the guy throwing rocks or who is the guy getting stoned, punishment should be enacted here. I don't think labeling it this or that changes anything tbh. This is no different from Severe assualt which can go up to 5+ years in jail.
The punishment for murder attempt is 20 years in Israel. What do you call massive stoning of passerbys if not muder attempt? 

If it happens that these car attacks are mostly carried out by arabs against jews, then that's just reality.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> And they should be punished too.
> 
> I don't recall the law ever stating that only muslims can be punished with 10-20 years of jail.
> As far as I understand it comes to amend a situation where people are driving around, minding thier own buissness.
> ...


And I didn't disagree with you at all.

I was simply pointing out the major hole in this new law (ie. it won't apply to people living in the settlement areas, which means they can continue to chuck stones as much as they like, and the stone chucking there is equal parts Arab and Jewish), and that it's patently ridiculous to label stone throwing a terrorist act.

I never said it should be ignored. Hell, I specifically said it should be treated as a criminal offense. So what exactly is the problem with what I said?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

> and the stone chucking there is equal parts Arab and Jewish


Thats not really logical since arabs outnumber jews 3 to 1 in the west bank but w/e.

seems we agree for the most part.
Though I think violence preformed by one group towards civilians of another group out of National motives pretty much answers the critiria for terrorism.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 24, 2015)

Wait,what does Islam has to do with throwing stone at illegal settlers? Its a common form of protesting when situation gets heated. In case of Israel where they get away by murdering hundreds of children its really is laughable. 



> “For years, terrorists avoided punishment and responsibility. Tolerance towards terrorists ends today," she said. “*A stone thrower is a terrorist*, and only an appropriate punishment can be deterrent, punitive and just."



By that definition so am I & millions of others.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Wait,what does Islam has to do with throwing stone at illegal settlers? Its a common form of protesting when situation gets heated. In case of Israel where they get away by murdering hundreds of children its really is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> By that definition so am I & millions of others.



Then if you're doing it in a country that condemns it you should be punished. Stop throwing rocks.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Wait,what does Islam has to do with throwing stone at illegal settlers? Its a common form of protesting when situation gets heated. In case of Israel where they get away by murdering hundreds of children its really is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> By that definition so am I & millions of others.


Protesting "murder of children" by throwing rocks and murdering children

flawless logic.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 24, 2015)

NaS said:


> Then if you're doing it in a country that condemns it you should be punished. Stop throwing rocks.



Every country condemns it. But people don't throw rocks cause its fun. 



Deer Lord said:


> Protesting "murder of children" by throwing rocks and murdering children
> 
> flawless logic.



Yes I clearly advocated for murdering children by throwing rocks there. 

Did you even read before you typed your stupid response ?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

How is ambushing civilian cars driving by to stone the shit out of them protesting?
These are premeditated attacks. nothing less nothing more.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 24, 2015)

Let me ask you again did you read my post before commented on it? May be I wasn't clear enough or missed a coma or full stop so let me explain it.



> Wait,what does Islam has to do with throwing stone at illegal settlers? Its a common form of protesting when situation gets heated.



In this part I am saying stone throwing has nothing to do exclusively with Islam. Its a form of protesting all over the wall. 

To answer your question in this case they are protesting against people living illegally in their land by force. In their eyes those civilians who took away their land are criminal. 



> In case of Israel where they get away by murdering hundreds of children its really is laughable.



In this part I am showing the hypocrisy of Israel where they kill  hundreds of children,women,civilian in the name of national security but they are passing a law that will put mostly teenagers for 20 years in jail for throwing rocks.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

Because you seem to be hadwaving it away "cause its just protest". (Thats the way I understood it any way)
Even though you have go on a very convoluted way to present murder attempts as legitimate protest.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is all I needed to see.  You don't know shit about the US and probably won't know without spending some time in it because of your distorted world view?  Seriously,  supporting authoritarian countries and terrorists over the greatest country in the world.  Some serious naivety.



You gotta be shitting me.  As I posted before, I visited the US three times, most recent visit was 5 years ago and lasted 5 weeks. But you know what? That didn't help me shit with forming an well-founded opinion on American politics. Just look at yourself. You're were born and raised in the US yet you don't know shit. Just days ago I had to teach you about the nature of US-Cuba relations prior to 1959, cause you've spent all you life wanking in front of your holy star-spangled banner rather than reading stuff. And you have nerve to call ME naive? 


But what does that have to do with the topic and with your harebrained claim that throwing stones is just done by uncivilized muslims? Are you dropping it? 
Don't reply if you gonna stay offtopic again.




Deer Lord said:


> Also love how SoG is trying to defend people ambusing passing civilian vehicles, stoning them and injuring them by deflecting at the _JEWS_ and mony python



I'm not defending any violence against civilians. Not now, not ever. I'm nothing like you guys. 




Deer Lord said:


> Because you seem to be hadwaving it away "cause its just protest". (Thats the way I understood it any way)
> Even though you have go on a very convoluted way to present murder attempts as legitimate protest.



One question: Wasn't attempted murder already illegal before this law and punished with some serious jail time like in most places? Or are you telling me that Israel was so "liberal", that it gave attempted murderers and manslaugterers just a slap on the wrist? No? So why the new law then? A law that doesn't just target murder attempts at civilians, but also and that's the important part, every protester who picks up a stone to throw against the police who are in full-gear and shooting at them with rubber bullets, teargas cans and even live ammo. And furthermore brands them as terrorists, which, I wager, will allow the state to take away more of their rights.

I'll tell you why: They do it in order to shut down or at least inhibit Palestinian protest. Now it is this so bad when it's clearly just targeting violent protesters? I myself don't usually support violent protest, but when authorities use violence to shut down non-violent palstinian protest in order to stop it from gaining serious widespread traction, then it's understandable that this is met with counterviolence.
It may even be necessary.




> *The only way to stop stone throwing is to end the occupation
> 
> If Israel was serious about restoring security to its capital, it would recognize the Palestinian claim to East Jerusalem and find a way for all residents to live in dignity.
> *
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

*Israeli Demolition Plans Under Fire, Palestinian Village Draws International Support*



> *Israeli Susya Demolition Plans Under Fire As Palestinian West Bank Village Draws Rare Show Of International Support*
> _
> By Michael Kaplan @michaeld_kaplan m.kaplan@ibtimes.com on July 22 2015 3:17 PM EDT_
> 
> ...






And people blame Palestinians for getting mad.


----------



## Savior (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you imagine what it's like? 
You're just living your life then you see the oppressive IDF and crew rolling in with their bulldozers.

Your home destroyed and no semblance of humanity shown by these oppressors. 



> Israel has said it is well within its legal rights to demolish the village, claiming the structures were built without permits. But rights groups have argued that Israel scarcely issues building permits to Palestinians in areas under full Israeli control.



Funny to see one of the worst violators of International law use this reasoning.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Savior said:


> Funny to see one of the worst violators of International law use this reasoning.



Especially since they seem to have no problem accepting jewish settler buildings that were also build without an Israeli permit.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Especially since they seem to have no problem accepting jewish settler buildings that were also build without an Israeli permit.


Nah, Israeli authorities evacuate jewish buildings all the time, even if they have permits.
look up the current Bet-El predicament.

But that's okay since they ain't Palis


----------



## baconbits (Jul 24, 2015)

Its land under their control.  They can allow or disallow people from building and living there if they choose.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2015)

So basically

[YOUTUBE]HN3qR2H4jGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> You gotta be shitting me.  As I posted before, I visited the US three times, most recent visit was 5 years ago and lasted 5 weeks. But you know what? That didn't help me shit with forming an well-founded opinion on American politics. Just look at yourself. You're were born and raised in the US yet you don't know shit. Just days ago I had to teach you about the nature of US-Cuba relations prior to 1959, cause you've spent all you life wanking in front of your holy star-spangled banner rather than reading stuff. And you have nerve to call ME naive?
> 
> 
> But what does that have to do with the topic and with your harebrained claim that throwing stones is just done by uncivilized muslims? Are you dropping it?
> Don't reply if you gonna stay offtopic again.



I don't believe that, there's no way you'd be so out of tune of what the average American thinks if you've visited here that many times.  You wouldn't even want to come considering you support all of America's foes for some reason.  "Teaching me the nature of US-Cuban relations" is rich though.  Didn't I even post a video showing why Guantanamo was still legally ours?

And because in the Baltimore riots,  there were signs, sticks, bats, and in some cases guns.   Can confirm because for part of it I was actually there.  Whenever things go bad in the Muslim world the first weapon of choice is the rock.  You would think they were fighting Uchihas.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Nah, Israeli authorities evacuate jewish buildings all the time, even if they have permits.
> look up the current Bet-El predicament.
> 
> But that's okay since they ain't Palis



Well since all israeli settlements on occupied land are illegal to begin with, it really would be okay. 

But what you said is only partially true. The Israeli governments has allowed plenty of buildings built by jewish settlers without a permit to stand. And even legalized many of them after a while. Just like in this case:



> *A tale of two West Bank building permit requests
> 
> A 10-family Jewish outpost gets approval for 94 housing units and a commercial zone. The 40 Arab families of Susya get the boot, and a lecture.*
> 
> ...



As an Israeli you really should learn more about the matter of "outposts":



> *Israeli outpost*
> 
> In Israeli law, an outpost (Hebrew: מאחז‎, Ma'ahaz lit. "a handhold") is an unauthorized or illegal Israeli settlement within the West Bank, constructed without the required authorization from the Israeli government in contravention of Israeli statutes regulating planning and construction.
> 
> ...







baconbits said:


> Its land under their control.  They can allow or disallow people from building and living there if they choose.



It's occupied land, so no they can't do whatever they want with it. Unless they ignore international law, which they do.

But you're missing the point, as usual. The point being ethnic cleansing, clear and simple. That's what you have to call a policy that prohibits the indigenous people to build or rebuild homes and tells them to move somewhere else but allows foreign settlers to build on that same land. (see article above)



EDIT: A merger? Really Mega? What has a thread about a West Bank village that's about to be demolished to do with a thread about a Israeli law about stone throwing?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

> Well since all israeli settlements on occupied land are illegal to begin with, it really would be okay.


Should have expected this much from you.

oh well, I guess some people are still butthurt about 48'


----------



## Akatora (Jul 24, 2015)

Well it should be case by case. As long as everyone is treated the same(though doubt they will)
If you hit someone or were close to I could certainly see a punishment in the couple of years are perhaps 4-8 years, 20 or more if you ended up killing someone.
If you just throw and got no way of hitting perhaps 3-6 months woul?d be more of the right thing.

Eitherway it's a place of idiots on both sides making the rules.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Should have expected this much from you.
> 
> oh well, I guess some people are still butthurt about 48'



And you got that number wrong, it's 67'. And the only people who call it butthurt when someone recites international law are Israelis and Murikans. 

I see that you stayed silent about the whole outpost issue. But I understand, it is pretty embarrassing that you didn't know about it.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

I honestly haven't even read that wall of text of yours.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> I honestly haven't even read that wall of text of yours.



That's ok. All you need to know is I was right and you were wrong.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 24, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> That's ok. All you need to know is I was right and you were wrong.


sure thing soggy-chan.


----------



## jimmyhasnot (Jul 24, 2015)

@Deer Lord

Really anyone would be butthurt after forced migration in the form of organized population transfers. It is sad that some people's humanitarian suffering is disparaged because they are thought less of.


----------



## Savior (Jul 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> sure thing soggy-chan.



Why are you even in the cafe if you don't have time to read posts. Run off little boy.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

*Susiya: Palestinian West Bank village faces bleak end*



> *Susiya: Palestinian West Bank village faces bleak end
> *
> 
> _By Yolande Knell BBC News, Susiya_
> ...



I'm posting this, since the other article on the same topic got buried inside an unrelated thread.


----------



## Savior (Jul 24, 2015)

Mega just tries to bury anything Palestine related into one thread for obvious reasons. Simply pathetic.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2015)

This is unfortunate. Say all you want about the people at the top, but a lot of innocent people are caught up in this.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I don't believe that, there's no way you'd be so out of tune of what the average American thinks if you've visited here that many times.  You wouldn't even want to come considering you support all of America's foes for some reason.



I have friends and family over there, of course I would go visit them. My oldest friend who used to be my neighbour, back when we were kids, moved to California when he was 14, became a marine, was sent to Afghanistan and Iraq and we're still best buddies. Even though he became totally American, he still acknowledges his adopted country's fuck ups, so we're cool.

And I don't support "all of America's foes". It just looks to you that way 
because of your blinding 'murikanism'.



> "Teaching me the nature of US-Cuban relations" is rich though.  Didn't I even post a video showing why Guantanamo was still legally ours?



Hah, that video just explained the American viewpoint, nothing more. But what I taught you (though apparently it went totally over your head), was that Cuba was an US puppet state (or 'client state' if you will), which makes every treaty that was made back then between the two unvalid under today's laws. 

That's where I schooled you: 



> And because in the Baltimore riots,  there were signs, sticks, bats, and in some cases guns.   Can confirm because for part of it I was actually there.  Whenever things go bad in the Muslim world the first weapon of choice is the rock.  You would think they were fighting Uchihas.



Ah, now I get it! You're critizing the palestians not for throwing stuff, but for the lack of variety of the stuff that they throw. So that's what being civilized means, huh?

You should make the joke, not be the joke.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 24, 2015)

Reposted in your already existing thread


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2015)

Mega, please don't get mad but this deserves to be a topic in its own thread. I'll move all the posts about this specific incident to this thread.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 24, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Mega, please don't get mad but this deserves to be a topic in its own thread. I'll move all the posts about this specific incident to this thread.



It's been my policy for years to have general topic threads


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> It's been my policy for years to have general topic threads



It would help though if you also had a policy to rename the thread title as soon as you turn it into a general topic thread. Just a thought.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> It's been my policy for years to have general topic threads


Certainly doesn't help that SoG looks for any available possibility to fellate the nearest Palestinian available.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 24, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Certainly doesn't help that SoG looks for any available possibility to fellate the nearest Palestinian available.



But it certainly helps the nearest Palestinian, or so I hope.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 3, 2015)

*Jerusalem: 2 killed, 2 wounded in terror attack*



> JERUSALEM ? A Palestinian teenager fatally stabbed two Orthodox Jewish men inside Jerusalem?s Old City on Saturday night, the Israeli police said.
> 
> It was the second fatal attack on an Israeli family in three days. A woman was also wounded in the stabbing, and the police said that the Palestinian wrested a gun from one of his victims and fired at tourists and security forces, wounding a 2-year-old girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

R.I.P. Freedom Fighter.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2015)

> and fired at tourists and security forces, wounding a 2-year-old girl.



best to get them young before they can grow into full blown infidels.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 3, 2015)

We're seeing a lot of innocent angel activity lately.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

> Ali Jarbawi, a Palestinian analyst, said it was still “too early” to define the growing violence as a third intifada, but said, “This is an S O S to the world: Either intervene, or the situation is likely to get worse.”



shut the fuck up


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2015)

What will the Palestinian government say about this?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

> and the police said that the Palestinian wrested a gun from one of his victims and fired at tourists and security forces, wounding a 2-year-old girl.



Allowing more guns on the streets sure was a great idea.



Mider T said:


> What will the Palestinian government say about this?



They will condemn it, obviously. But who cares? Jerusalem, including all it's non-Jewish inhabitants, are under Israeli control and therefore Israel's responsibility.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 4, 2015)

^
He took his weapon to help the people being attacked, it didn't work out so well.
weapon permits are not common in israel anyway.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 4, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What will the Palestinian government say about this?


The PA posted an official condemnation... about the killing of the two terrorists that attacked the civillians


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Allowing more guns on the streets sure was a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> They will condemn it, obviously. But who cares? Jerusalem, including all it's non-Jewish inhabitants, are under Israeli control and therefore Israel's responsibility.


Eh...


Abbas didn't condemn the terror attacks.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

^Well he should, cause it's not helping.

But then again, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

*Mahmoud Abbas: Palestinians no longer bound by Oslo accords with Israel*



> *Mahmoud Abbas: Palestinians no longer bound by Oslo accords with Israel
> 
> President tells UN that the world must recognise Palestine as a state under occupation*
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ns-no-longer-bound-by-oslo-accord-with-israel


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

> *Oslo has become a tool for Israeli expansionism ? it's time to let go*
> 
> *The Oslo Accords have been manipulated for the unspoken goal of Jewish annexation of West Bank land. So long as both governments adhere to this failed system, they will be unable to pursue a real peace agreement.*
> 
> ...


----------



## WT (Oct 4, 2015)

So how many Palestinian kids will Israel have to murder before they're content?

Its funny that when someone Jewish does this, they're always "detained" but when a Palestinian does it, they're killed on the spot.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What will the Palestinian government say about this?



In true Palestinian fashion they condemned Israel for shooting the guy who shot at a baby


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

Hahahaha, BBC. Holy fucking shit, you are Guardian-tier now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 4, 2015)

WT said:


> So how many Palestinian kids will Israel have to murder before they're content?
> 
> Its funny that when someone Jewish does this, they're always "detained" but when a Palestinian does it, they're killed on the spot.



First of all, that was no "kid", that was a fully grown terrorist that had the resolve to kill as many Jews as possible. He even declared his intentions on his BookFace page and had no doubts bout his actions. 

As for "killed on the spot", again, false, many of the attackers are usually shot in the foot or somewhere else and then get taken for a medical check. 

Get your facts straight, WT.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

That awkward moment when WT and BBC are basically saying the same thing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

If only those dastardly Jewish babies would stop getting in the way of brave Palestinian freedom warriors


----------



## Bringer (Oct 4, 2015)

I actually heard the gun shots last night around late 1/early 2 AM. I thought they were fireworks at first. Anyway, if what the article says is true, then this guy deserved to be killed.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 4, 2015)

pretty clearly an act of terror (if the story is true, which i'm assuming is) that should be condemned outright 

the fact that it wasn't, and isn't, speaks volumes


----------



## WT (Oct 4, 2015)

Vino said:


> First of all, that was no "kid", that was a fully grown terrorist that had the resolve to kill as many Jews as possible. He even declared his intentions on his BookFace page and had no doubts bout his actions.
> 
> As for "killed on the spot", again, false, many of the attackers are usually shot in the foot or somewhere else and then get taken for a medical check.
> 
> Get your facts straight, WT.



Wasnt talking about the killer when I said 'kid'.

Was speaking of the border control soldiers who've probably been instructed by the seniors to go a little more trigger happy than usual when they see a Palestinian kid or teen playing nearby


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> They will condemn it, obviously.


Except they did the exact opposite


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2015)

The terrorists will probably get squares and/or streets in Ramallah named after them.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 4, 2015)

Vino said:


> As for "killed on the spot", again, false, many of the attackers are usually shot in the foot or somewhere else and then get taken for a medical check.
> 
> Get your facts straight, WT.



Actually, from what I've heard the soldiers shot him and then waited for him to bleed out to death.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Actually, from what I've heard the soldiers shot him and then waited for him to bleed out to death.



It's because of the fear of suicide vests. Given well over thousand Palestinians have blown themselves up its not an irrational fear


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2015)

Man these Palestinian apologists are unreal.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 4, 2015)

I dont even know why palestine is allowed to exist. i rather them be part of Israel. They arent even a real state. their government is basically a terrorist organization.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

Israeli forces target practicing at those with PRESS suits again.



> A correspondent for a Lebanese TV station was wounded by an Israeli police projectile while reporting on a clash between Israeli police and Palestinian demonstrators in east Jerusalem.
> 
> Hana Mahameed, an Arab-Israeli reporter for Al-Mayadeen TV, says she was hit in the face from a short distance by a sound grenade fired by Israeli police on Sunday.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

"A anti-riot canister hit me on the face while I was standing in the middle of a riot! They were trying to kill me clearly! This is a war crime and another nakba! Call the UN!"

Lol I love pallywood


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> "A anti-riot canister hit me on the face while I was standing in the middle of a riot! They were trying to kill me clearly! This is a war crime and another nakba! Call the UN!"
> 
> Lol I love pallywood




Then you must love this one:

[YOUTUBE]_kjVgDgFh-E[/YOUTUBE]

No rioters present, yet TWO photographers are targeted. 

"An Israeli police spokesman says it's unclear why the officer fired."


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

Normality said:


> I dont even know why palestine is allowed to exist.


 They aren't.



> i rather them be part of Israel.


So would many Palestinians that have given up the dream of Palestine, but right-wing Israel don't want them, cause it would end their dream of 'Judenland'.




> They arent even a real state.


Of course they're not, Israel wouldn't be doing its job, if they were.



> their government is basically a terrorist organization.



No, not really.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 4, 2015)

^
You don't really know much about this country do you?


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Then you must love this one:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_kjVgDgFh-E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I love how the guy who defends Assad in one sentence starts crying about the depravity of rubber bullets in the next


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> ^
> You don't really know much about this country do you?



Coming from the guy who doesn't know shit about his country's settlement policies. 



Megaharrison said:


> I love the guy who defends Assad in one sentence starts crying about the depravity of rubber bullets in the next



Well, then maybe you should tell him how you feel, he might reciprocate your love. 


Here is another favorite:

[YOUTUBE]14a6J1L79VM[/YOUTUBE]
Video: Officer fires tear gas canister at B'Tselem videographer


Also interesting to note that those things can be deadly when shot at close range, as happened to a guy in 2011. After two years the investigation was closed and the soldier who fired the killing shot wasn't charged. They believed his claim that he didn't see where he was shooting. So apparently it's ok to shoot without looking and you can't be hold responsible who or what you hit. Well, at least when you're an Israeli soldier and your victim is Palestinian or Pro-Palestinian...




The moment of firing at a-Tamimi. The 40mm launcher end can be seen emerging from the opened jeep door. The tear gas canister itself is seen bouncing back after hitting him, against the backdrop of the left mirror. On the left, in the white shirt, is Mustafa a-Tamimi. Photo: Haim Scwarczenberg.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> It's because of the fear of suicide vests. Given well over thousand Palestinians have blown themselves up its not an irrational fear



I don't know. I don't think a 19 year old who had to resort to a knife to go on a killing spree would be able to get his hands on a suicide vest. Plus, this may be ignorance speaking, but wouldn't the gun shots have detonated the vest had they connected? Regardless, I completely agree that Muhanad Halabi was completely in the wrong, and that his death was totally justified(and the fact that he is being victimized is really shitty and annoying). 


__________________________


Anyway, since it'd probably be redundant to make a new thread, I'll just post this here. Apparently a similar incident happened hours after Muhanad Halabi was killed. A guy named Fadi Samir Mustafa Alloun allegedly stabbed a fifteen year old boy, and was then chased by settlers until soldiers came and shot him. There's pictures of the boy he stabbed in the hospital(fortunately his wounds were moderate)


It's hard to find neutral news sources, so here's two; one that seems pro Palestine and one that seems pro Israel. 

*Pro Palestinian news article:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> JERUSALEM (Ma'an) -- Israeli police officers shot dead a Palestinian teen near the Damascus Gate of Jerusalem's Old City early Sunday morning after he allegedly attempted to stab a 16-year-old Israeli boy, an Israeli police spokesperson said.
> 
> An Israeli police spokesperson said Israeli forces "identified the suspect who still had knife in his hand, and Israeli forces then neutralized and shot" him.
> 
> ...







*Pro Israel news article:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> A Palestinian man stabbed an Israeli teen outside Jerusalem?s Old City early Sunday morning, in the second such attack in the past day.
> 
> The suspected assailant was reportedly shot dead by Israeli security forces.
> 
> ...







Here's the video of him running from the settlers and then getting shot. 


[YOUTUBE]PGaV5hjbTf4[/YOUTUBE]


And here's a picture of both the attacker and the fifteen year old boy who was stabbed. 


*Fadi:* 

*Moshe:* 


Now, considering that there's a picture of the fifteen year old victim in the hospital, one would have to go to conspiracy theory territory to disregard it as a cover up story. However, can we please discuss that they shot him while he was unarmed and running away terrified from the settlers? He seemed really confused. Couldn't they have arrested him? At least Muhanad Halabi was armed and dangerous when he was killed, but that right here was sort of an execution.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 4, 2015)

He still had the knife when the police encountered him and wouldn't let go.
The cop made the judgement call to neutralize him before he could stab anyone else.

This is a guy who tweeted about how awesome it is to be a sahid and kill jews beforehand, he's no pure soul.


and btw, they weren't settlers, just orthodox jews. that happened in jerusalem.


there has been some more incidents that didn't get more than local coverage
including one where an arab was stabbed by other arabs in hebron because they thought he was a jew.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 4, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> He still had the knife when the police encountered him and wouldn't let go.



I keep looking at the video, and it's in such shit quality that it's hard to tell. I know that's what the article says, but why would civilians knowingly run at a man who was armed with a knife, and who had just used the knife earlier? If he wanted to be a "give me heaven by killing people" martyr, then why wasn't he attacking anybody else?  Why wasn't he running away from the sirens? He had just stabbed a fifteen year old boy, did he expect the Israeli soldiers to help him? I might be overthinking it, but I'm having trouble processing his mindset. The video seems to support his fathers version of the events, but at the same time we know for sure that a fifteen year old boy was hospitalized. This whole thing confuses me.  



> The cop made the judgement call to neutralize him before he could stab anyone else.



Yeah, I may have been to harsh on his judgement. The cop was probably under a lot of pressure. Translations of the video was released(not sure how accurate), and some civilians were telling the cop to shoot. It's definitely not an easy situation to be in. 

Source: (Yes facebook is the best I can do) 




> This is a guy who tweeted about how awesome it is to be a sahid and kill jews beforehand, he's no pure soul.



The article says he posted that on facebook, but I have yet to see any screenshot of it anywhere. 



He doesn't seem like a crazed religious nut, he seems like your average teen who takes WAY too many pictures of himself. 






> and btw, they weren't settlers, just orthodox jews. that happened in jerusalem.



My mistake. A few articles said settlers. 



> there has been some more incidents that didn't get more than local coverage
> including one where an arab was stabbed by other arabs in hebron because they thought he was a jew.



Yeah, I heard about that. It's really fucked up. There have been lots of clashes, and roads have been closed off because of them. Luckily no one I knew was effected by it.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 7, 2015)

Thought I might as well post this there instead of making a new thread.
Thread title should probably be changed tho.



> JERUSALEM ? Despite an Israeli security crackdown aimed at quelling a wave of Palestinian attacks and clashes with government forces, the turbulence showed no sign of abating on Wednesday, and in fact spread beyond Jerusalem and the West Bank to southern Israel and the Tel Aviv area.
> 
> The violence prompted Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu of Israel to cancel a one-day trip to Germany planned for Thursday. Mr. Netanyahu?s office said in a statement that he would ?remain in Israel in order to monitor the situation closely.?
> 
> ...




so there were 5+ attacks all over the place.
Palis feeling super peaceful today.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2015)

The video seems fake to me. 

-High quality

-Soldiers uniform is a bit iffy

-Looks like acting 

Not the first time Palestinians shoot out a video in order to make Israel look like shit.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

Vino said:


> The video seems fake to me.
> 
> -High quality
> 
> ...



You're trolling won't help Israel look any better, only worse.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah Saw this In b4 Mega "But Saudis are worse!"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2015)

religion of PEBBLES


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 11, 2015)

The point of these guys is to break off groups of stone throwers (whether against armed forces or civilians).
So I don't see what's wrong in beating up those violent assholes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> You're trolling won't help Israel look any better, only worse.



Never trolled, just conveyed my thoughts that this video might be a fraud. Not the first time or the last time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 11, 2015)

What the hell is up with that region and their beliefs of throwing stones to publicly execute people and throw stones to protest?

Stop throwing rocks. At least do the same thing as what pissed off black protesters does in 'murica. March and yell with banners. Or at least throw some molotovs or variety of that. Not just rocks.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Stop throwing rocks. At least do the same thing as what pissed off black protesters does in 'murica. *March and yell with banners*. Or at least *throw some molotovs or variety of that*. Not just rocks.



That's exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What the hell is up with that region and their beliefs of throwing stones to publicly execute people and throw stones to protest?
> 
> Stop throwing rocks. At least do the same thing as what pissed off black protesters does in 'murica. March and yell with banners. Or at least throw some molotovs or variety of that. Not just rocks.



Agreed. The stone throwing is really detrimental to their cause. However, even peaceful protesting is met by violence. There is a documentary called five broken cameras, and in this documentary peaceful protests are shown to be met with tear gas and arrests.

 Also, while it's fact that stone throwing is common, I feel there are some situations where Israeli's soldiers lie. For example, in 2014 that one Palestinian American teen Tariq Khdeir went to Palestine to attend his cousin's funeral(who was murdered in a revenge killing of the three Israeli's boys who were murdered) and was beaten on camera during a protest. The soldiers said he was throwing stones, but I found that really hard to believe. This is why I feel there are few cases where soldiers lies to justify their actions.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

Vino said:


> Never trolled, just conveyed my thoughts that this video might be a fraud. Not the first time or the last time.



So you're actually serious in saying that AFP has hired actors and fabricated a video sophisticated enough to fool the world and risk going bankrupt, just to smear Israel? And you say that is a common thing?? Yeah, you're not trolling, you're batshit insane.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 11, 2015)

Poor Palestinians are forced by Israeli undercover soldiers to throw stones in their protests. 

Maybe you should post a thread about the nonstop stabbings by Arabs. Not West Bank Palestinians, but Israeli Arabs.
A 16 years old terrorist stabbing two elderly Haredim, then the Arabs around him told him to run away before the police gets there. Some even claims he didn't even have a knife on him, despite photos showing him holding one after, well, _stabbing people_.

I hold the opinion that there're many Arabs who don't want to continue to incitement, but it's getting harder and harder when seemingly normal people can just take out a knife and go on a killing spree in broad day light. Not some desperate Arabs, but ones who study among Jews in our universities. Hell, there were several female terrorist stabbing or attempting to stab people in the last days. One even detonated a bomb on a policeman on her way to Jerusalem.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe Failestinians should stop being dickheads.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Poor Palestinians are forced by Israeli undercover soldiers to throw stones in their protests.
> 
> Maybe you should post a thread about the nonstop stabbings by Arabs. Not West Bank Palestinians, but Israeli Arabs.
> A 16 years old terrorist stabbing two elderly Haredim, then the Arabs around him told him to run away before the police gets there. Some even claims he didn't even have a knife on him, despite photos showing him holding one after, well, _stabbing people_.
> ...



So the guy in the video, who has the living shit beaten out of him, was punished not for throwing stones at occupying forces, but for the deeds of another guy he probably never even met? Cause otherwise I don't see how post has any relevance to this case.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Poor Palestinians are forced by Israeli undercover soldiers to throw stones in their protests.
> 
> Maybe you should post a thread about the nonstop stabbings by Arabs. Not West Bank Palestinians, but Israeli Arabs.
> A 16 years old terrorist stabbing two elderly Haredim, then the Arabs around him told him to run away before the police gets there. Some even claims he didn't even have a knife on him, despite photos showing him holding one after, well, _stabbing people_.
> ...


lol

You can't beat SoG's bias with facts Ed.
Even if the palis bomb the western wall he'd still say something like:
"The Evool formerly balestinian rocks were opressing muh innocent jihadi angels".


----------



## KidTony (Oct 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Poor Palestinians are forced by Israeli undercover soldiers to throw stones in their protests.
> 
> Maybe you should post a thread about the nonstop stabbings by Arabs. Not West Bank Palestinians, but Israeli Arabs.
> A 16 years old terrorist stabbing two elderly Haredim, then the Arabs around him told him to run away before the police gets there. Some even claims he didn't even have a knife on him, despite photos showing him holding one after, well, _stabbing people_.
> ...



Or maybe you should post the thread about Israelis burning a palestinian family alive, including a baby and the israeli gov not doing anything about it despite them knowing pretty much who did it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> So you're actually serious in saying that AFP has hired actors and fabricated a video sophisticated enough to fool the world and risk going bankrupt, just to smear Israel? And you say that is a common thing?? Yeah, you're not trolling, you're batshit insane.



Why would they even need to hire actors? Plenty of Palestinians would do it for free. Its not like there's much else to do. 

In any case, everybody knows that the Palestinians engage in gang rock throwing. And there has been more than one occasion when Palestinians have faked atrocities to get sympathy. Its hardly a leap to consider that this might be faked. And even if it was real, so what? Why should it be a surprise or wrong for the Israelis to stop them? This isn't even a blip on the radar anymore, everyone has bigger concerns now in the Middle East - namely ISIS, Assad, and trying to deal with the Syrian refugee crisis. Frankly, this makes Israel look mild by comparison. If these Palestinians tried this stunt in any of Israel's neighbors they would likely get the death penalty. Just look at Egypt or Syria.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 11, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Or maybe you should post the thread about Israelis burning a palestinian family alive, including a baby and the israeli gov not doing anything about it despite them knowing pretty much who did it.




That was over a month ago, meanwhile your precious palis have made over two dozen more attacks with injured and casualties since then.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

hcheng02 said:


> Why would they even need to hire actors? Plenty of Palestinians would do it for free. Its not like there's much else to do.


Palestinians who act in a video would still be actors, who have to be hired (whether they're paid or not).



> In any case, everybody knows that the Palestinians engage in gang rock throwing. And there has been more than one occasion when Palestinians have faked atrocities to get sympathy. Its hardly a leap to consider that this might be faked.


Yeah it is. AFP is a world renown news agency, to suggest they would produce a video to make anti-Israel news is pretty batshit insane. No less without even the slightest hint of proof or motive.


> And even if it was real, so what? Why should it be a surprise or wrong for the Israelis to stop them?


Cause beating people up who aren't a threat to you is wrong and illegal, m'kay? 

As predicted, scum defending scum.



> This isn't even a blip on the radar anymore, everyone has bigger concerns now in the Middle East - namely ISIS, Assad, and trying to deal with the Syrian refugee crisis. Frankly, this makes Israel look mild by comparison. If these Palestinians tried this stunt in any of Israel's neighbors they would likely get the death penalty. Just look at Egypt or Syria.



Ah the ol' "Leave Israel alone, they're at least better than Assad-Syria/other dictatorships/terror groups" argument.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2015)

ok, seriously. Unless you live in that worthless strip of land...why do you give a single shit?


this seems to me like what it has always been; a small regional dispute between two peoples incapable of getting along.

why Yurpeens and librul SJWs get so faux outraged about a situation that doesn't affect them in even the smallest way is baffling.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ok, seriously. Unless you live in that worthless strip of land...why do you give a single shit?
> 
> 
> this seems to me like what it has always been; a small regional dispute between two peoples incapable of getting along.
> ...



Cause this conflict is one of the last remnants of  ("unsolved") colonialism.

Cause "we" caused this mess by allowing Israel's creation and ignoring objections of Palestinians living on that land (the majority back then) and those in the region.

Cause we were unable or unwilling (US Veto) to solve the issue.

Cause Israel counts as a civilized democracy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Palestinians who act in a video would still be actors, who have to be hired (whether they're paid or not).
> 
> 
> Yeah it is. AFP is a world renown news agency, to suggest they would produce a video to make anti-Israel news is pretty batshit insane. No less without even the slightest hint of proof or motive.



This wouldn't the first time the media has been lazy about fact checking and not wanting to act against its own biases. 



> Cause beating people up who aren't a threat to you is wrong and illegal, m'kay?
> 
> As predicted, scum defending scum.



If someone is throwing rocks at me, I would consider it a threat. How about you and a bunch of your friends go out and start lobbing rocks and bricks at a bunch of cops? Lets see how that turns out. 



> Ah the ol' "Leave Israel alone, they're at least better than Assad-Syria/other dictatorships/terror groups" argument.



Its a good argument. Not in the least because it is obviously and indisputably true.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 11, 2015)

The rock throwers have killed people just last week. I don't see an issue with arresting them and if they resist force is acceptable.

And lol@that racist SoG. Suggesting Israel should be held to a higher standard than Arabs because they're "civilized". What orientalism.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

hcheng02 said:


> This wouldn't the first time the media has been lazy about fact checking and not wanting to act against its own biases.



AFP were the ones recording it you ignoramus. 



> If someone is throwing rocks at me, I would consider it a threat. How about you and a bunch of your friends go out and start lobbing rocks and bricks at a bunch of cops? Lets see how that turns out.


The guy wasn't throwing rocks though, he was lying on the ground. How is that a threat? 

How about you stop wasting my time and watch the damned video.



> Its a good argument.



It's shit.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

Mega, if you do a merger change the thread title at least, would'ya!? This incident was neither in Jerusalem nor were two Israelis killed.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The rock throwers have killed people just last week. I don't see an issue with arresting them and if they resist force is acceptable.


The soldiers have killed 2000 people just last year, I don't see an issue with throwing rocks at them.

I'm also not suprised to see that you're the type of guy that would kick people who are already on the ground.


> And lol@that racist SoG. Suggesting Israel should be held to a higher standard than Arabs because they're "civilized". What orientalism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> The soldiers have killed 2000 people just last year, I don't see an issue with throwing rocks at them.



Cool. But don't cry and yell when they get themselves shot then.



> I'm also not suprised to see that you're the type of guy that would kick people who are already on the ground.



It's true. You call Israel civilized and Arabs uncivilized. You're racist.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> So you're actually serious in saying that AFP has hired actors and fabricated a video sophisticated enough to fool the world and risk going bankrupt, just to smear Israel? And you say that is a common thing?? Yeah, you're not trolling, you're batshit insane.



That's exactly what I'm saying. I've seen plenty of examples where Palestinians shoot a video where they're seen suffering from the IDF and later on laughing. You may see the news about Israel but you don't see the whole picture.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What the hell is up with that region and their beliefs of throwing stones to publicly execute people and throw stones to protest?



Well, Palestine is basically hell's armpit. It's not like they have a bunch of turnips lying around, rocks is what they are lousy with



Son of Goku said:


> > Israeli undercover stone-throwers
> 
> That would also explain why almost all peaceful Palestinian protests inadvertently turn violent.



TL;DR, but if I had to guess by general look, I'd just soon speculate maybe because they're under cover, they have to blend in so they can gather more info or violent protesters, and diffuse rabble rousing before they're forced to kill them all....



> Also: InB4 scum defending scum.




InAfterb8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2015)

this needed to be a megathread years ago


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2015)

Vino said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. I've seen plenty of examples where Palestinians shoot a video where they're seen suffering from the IDF and later on laughing. You may see the news about Israel but you don't see the whole picture.


In the age of Adobe After Effects, anyone can create their own propaganda.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 12, 2015)

Pali whostabbed a cop and tried to take his gun got killed by a nearby nun-chuck-wielding Jewish civilian. 

Jewjitsu is real.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2015)

Palestinian child(who allegedly threw stones) bleeding on the ground crying gets called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and son of a bitch by an Israeli, while Israeli soldiers take their sweet time getting him help.

*Kinda disturbing I guess:*
*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]N1FUzokgRfY[/YOUTUBE]





Also, gif of Palestinian trying to kill an Israeli soldier with a knife unprovoked.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 12, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Also, gif of Palestinian trying to kill an Israeli soldier with a knife unprovoked.



That dude got lit up. Nice.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Palestinian child(who allegedly threw stones) bleeding on the ground crying gets called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and son of a bitch by an Israeli, while Israeli soldiers take their sweet time getting him help.
> 
> *Kinda disturbing I guess:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


He wasn't throwing rocks. He was one of the two brothers who stabbed a 13 years old and a 25 years old.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Cool. But don't cry and yell when they get themselves shot then.


Who's crying? 



Oh btw, Abbas inciting violence again 

from the article:
_"Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas called for calm, stressed his opposition to violence and his support for "a popular, nonviolent struggle" for Palestinian rights."_




> It's true. You call Israel civilized and Arabs uncivilized. You're racist.



Nah Meg, I never called Arabs uncivilized, you did. Well you didn't exactly call them uncivilized, you frequently call them savages, which is basically the same thing, only much worse, it's racist.

I said "Israel counts as a civilized democracy". Nothing wrong with that statement.

Whether you deserve that status is another matter.



Vino said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. I've seen plenty of examples where Palestinians shoot a video where they're seen suffering from the IDF and later on laughing. You may see the news about Israel but you don't see the whole picture.


_
"Andrea Bernardi, a Jerusalem-based AFP video journalist [...] documented the incident"_

AFP isn't Palestinian. Now please stop with your senseless rambling.



Banhammer said:


> TL;DR, but if I had to guess by general look, I'd just soon speculate maybe because they're under cover, they have to blend in so they can gather more info or violent protesters, and diffuse rabble rousing before they're forced to kill them all....



Don't speculate, watch the vid, read the article or shut up. 

And how are armed forces ever *forced *to kill protesting civilians who don't pose a threat to their lifes? Even stone throwing civilians usually don't pose a threat that it has to be met with lethal force. 

Anyway: The guy you got beaten up on the ground was defenseless, whether he was a threat before or not.

Also important to keep in mind that the IDF isn't defending Israel here. They're dispersing protests in illegally occupied territory.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> AFP isn't Palestinian. Now please stop with your senseless rambling.



He forgot to list the actors he hired.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 13, 2015)

Terrorist scum.

Only "positive" thing is that they haven been largely restricted to knives this time, not suicide bombs.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Vino said:


> He forgot to list the actors he hired.



The IDF can help with that, being their full time employer.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> The IDF can help with that, being their full time employer.



Those aren't IDF though.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Vino said:


> Those aren't IDF though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U3by9FoEFB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bringer (Oct 13, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> He wasn't throwing rocks. He was one of the two brothers who stabbed a 13 years old and a 25 years old.



Do you have a source that he was one of the teens who stabbed the 25 year old?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Yo VINO!



> *Israeli undercover agents shoot unarmed youth at point blank range*
> 
> (Updated below with a response from the Israeli military spokesperson’s office.)
> 
> ...






*
"In 2012 Haaretz newspaper reported  that the commanding officer of an undercover unit confirmed it was their practice to have plainclothes agents infiltrate Palestinian demonstrations and throw stones in the direction of soldiers while encouraging the Palestinian youth to follow suit, and then arrest them for throwing stones."*

Yeah, that's what I thought. That's also the perfect way to legitimize the break up of a non-violent protest: Just infiltrate them and turn it into a violent protest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WT (Oct 13, 2015)

The image should show an Israeli pushing the guy off the bike. When he sees that his victim is hurt, he sarcastically says "fucking Jews" and then proceeds to call the guy an anti semite


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 13, 2015)

Even the lefty's here are fed up with SoG's Jihadi shilling 

Keep crying that they dindunuffin everytime they get shot for stabbing someone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Even the lefty's here are fed up with SoG's Jihadi shilling
> 
> Keep crying that they dindunuffin everytime they get shot for stabbing someone.


If you're referring to me,

My loyalties have been pretty clear for a while (halfbood jew and all). I just think Netanyahu is a short sighted fool who has done far more harm than good and the sooner someone actually interested in peace wins, the better.

I also have nothing but disdain for the bigoted or those who desire removal of kebab. As a people we should be better than that, what with having been on the receiving end.

My sympathy for the Palestinians though has long faded because they do nothing to improve their situation and instead keep in leaders who are happy to sacrifice them as blood tribute for sympathy from useful idiots in the west like SoG.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you're referring to me,
> 
> My loyalties have been pretty clear for a while (halfbood jew and all). I just think Netanyahu is a short sighted fool who has done far more harm than good and the sooner someone actually interested in peace wins, the better.
> 
> ...



its quite annoying honestly. i never understood the pity for these people. a lot of their problems are caused by them so i dont know why everyone acts like they're victims.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> My sympathy for the Palestinians though has long faded because they do nothing to improve their situation and instead keep in leaders who are happy to sacrifice them as blood tribute for sympathy from useful idiots in the west like SoG.





Normality said:


> its quite annoying honestly. i never understood the pity for these people. a lot of their problems are caused by them so i dont know why everyone acts like they're victims.



Congrats Sun. You reached Normality-level of ignorance.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Keep crying that they dindunuffin everytime they get shot for stabbing someone.



And you keep telling yourself that every Palestinian that gets killed, maimed, beaten up, disowned or harrassed by Israelis deserves it. Cause if you don't, you might get trouble sleeping. 

Though, knowing you, you'll probably still sleep like a baby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Congrats Sun. You reached Normality-level of ignorance.


What's ignorant about that?

Definition of lunacy is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.

So what would you call a group of people who repeatedly keep choosing the aggressive option and then suffer for it?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 13, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> What's ignorant about that?
> 
> Definition of lunacy is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.
> 
> So what would you call a group of people who repeatedly keep choosing the aggressive option and then suffer for it?



Frustated? Desperate? Angry? Human? Given the power disparity and the counterproductivity you could also call it dumb. And if we talk about violence against civilians you can also add criminal.

What do you call the vast majority of Palestinians that don't chose to become violent and still get nowhere?

Also: Why are you ignoring Israel's efforts to incite violence among Palestinians? Be it by helping Hamas establish itself as an opposition against Fatah, Sharon visiting the temple mount, general shit treatment on a daily basis or this:

_"In 2012 Haaretz newspaper reported that the commanding officer of an undercover unit confirmed it was their practice to have plainclothes agents infiltrate Palestinian demonstrations and throw stones in the direction of soldiers while encouraging the Palestinian youth to follow suit, and then arrest them for throwing stones."_

Those who want to keep occupying and expand settlements have profited greatly from Palestinian violence.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> What's ignorant about that?
> 
> Definition of lunacy is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.
> 
> So what would you call a group of people who repeatedly keep choosing the aggressive option and then suffer for it?



Well what else can they do? Wave the white flag, negotiate in a way Germany did in WW1?  Or better yet let's have the leaders sit down as equals and come to an agreement everyone is happy with.

Also let's have a stop of the collective punishment with home destruction of families of the guilty.  Punish the fuckers who are stabbing and shooting to the full extent of the law.  But these homes demolishing, treating people as second class just is not going to work either.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Definition of lunacy is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.



Insanity*.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2015)

> Yo VINO!



Alright, now that you have posted this second video, then perhaps you're right. I don't recall the army initiating such unit before (my time was a bit different) but perhaps they did it to infiltrate those stone throwers groups and thus neutralize them. As for being wrong or right, I think it's perfectly justified and hope this will help neutralize those activities. If that Palestinian was so innocent, then he wouldn't have been there to begin with.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 14, 2015)

Vino said:


> Alright, now that you have posted this second video, then perhaps you're right. I don't recall the army initiating such unit before (my time was a bit different) but perhaps they did it to infiltrate those stone throwers groups and thus neutralize them. As for being wrong or right, I think it's perfectly justified and hope this will help neutralize those activities. If that Palestinian was so innocent, then he wouldn't have been there to begin with.


They are Mista'arvim, they're nothing new Vino.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> They are Mista'arvim, they're nothing new Vino.





> Undercover



Well that explains it. Wish I could have been in that unit, better than mine.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah weird stuff happens with philosophy on the topic of patriotic identity. 

Yearning drives.

Narcissism drives.

Basically people are struggling for air and you go up into their face and you fart in it and they're like thank you, thank you so much. 

That is the consumerism fundamental and ideal. 

The socio-economic "kiss" which is subjective interpretation of a veiled set of subjectivities arisen from the human predicament and they're like I'm so smelly and I'm like na man that just ain't good enough because I haven't wiped for weeks in preparation for this and to say you're "just smelly" implies not repugnant or nauseating.

I hope ya'll understand my analogies.

Thank you for taking the time to read my post

Sincerely,

Freechoice


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Vino said:


> Alright, now that you have posted this second video, then perhaps you're right.


Hope you learned your lesson then. That would save us both time.



> If that Palestinian was so innocent, then he wouldn't have been there to begin with.



What's your point? Because he threw stones it was ok to beat him up while he was lying on the ground defenceless? And what about the guy that got shot in the leg at point blank range, also while posing no threat?
I would assume that this kind sadistic behaviour is illegal even in Israel. 



Besides: Those guys have a right to throw stones at Israeli forces in the occupied territories. I know it will sound baffling to you, but resisting an occupying force is a right all people living under occupation have. You would want that right for yourself too if Israel ever got occupied. And you'd have it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Well what else can they do? Wave the white flag, negotiate in a way Germany did in WW1?  Or better yet let's have the leaders sit down as equals and come to an agreement everyone is happy with.
> 
> Also let's have a stop of the collective punishment with home destruction of families of the guilty.  Punish the fuckers who are stabbing and shooting to the full extent of the law.  But these homes demolishing, treating people as second class just is not going to work either.


They can begin with choosing less corrupt leaders and ones who actually care about the people and their well being.

On the home demolishing: That's a smart strategy in theory. Make families aware that if you raise a terrorshit, there's going to be consequences. How effective that ends up being vs. normal punishment? Idk lol. Would need some stats on that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 14, 2015)

Right to throw stones? No, nobody has that right. The way things are currently, Israel needs to protect itself. That's an objective opinion. If not, those people who throw stones would start bigger attacks on Israeli people than they do. It is a sad fact but Israel is surrounded by enemies and they need to take care of themselves.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

ane said:


> Right to throw stones? No, nobody has that right. The way things are currently, Israel needs to protect itself. That's an objective opinion. If not, those people who throw stones would start bigger attacks on Israeli people than they do. It is a sad fact but Israel is surrounded by enemies and they need to take care of themselves.


Israel does need to take concrete steps towards peace, most notably ending the settlements and getting their people out from the West Bank.

But they can't do so now. They would need to do so from a position of strength, not weakness, lest they be seen as rewarding terroristic behavior which would only encourage more.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 14, 2015)

israel a shit

palestine a shit


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 14, 2015)

Video of the 13 years old terrorist shit and his 15 years old cousin stabbing the Israeli 13 years old and the 25 years old guy.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

ane said:


> Right to throw stones? No, nobody has that right.



Nobody? Really? So the people in France, Belgium, the Netherlands, etc. who were occupied by Germany in the WWII had no right to throw stones at German soldiers? Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews. And those who are occupied have the right to fight the occupation. Not by targeting civilians though, just the occupying forces (like the stone throwers in the video).


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Nobody? Really? So the people in France, Belgium, the Netherlands, etc. who were occupied by Germany in the WWII had no right to throw stones at German soldiers? Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews. And those who are occupied have the right to fight the occupation. Not by targeting civilians though, just the occupying forces (like the stone throwers in the video).



You make the worst examples. Comparing events of WW2 to this.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> You make the worst examples. Comparing events of WW2 to this.



'Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews.'


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> 'Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews.'



Germany broke a treaty with France.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> Germany broke a treaty with France.



And Israel broke and is still breaking international law. What part of illegal occupation don't you get?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Hope you learned your lesson then. That would save us both time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point is that he got exactly what he deserved. If you provoke soldiers with stones (which are considered a weapon) then you will get the same treatment back. When you're in war, you're prepared for everything. Defenseless? the guy just threw stones a few seconds ago and got neutralized. It's not illegal, it's also permitted to kill the perpetrator but no one wants it on his conscious. 

No, no one has the right to throw stones or fire anything. When you take the law to your hands you will get shanked. Also those "poor Palestinians" you so defend have better rights than Israelis. They don't serve the army, get free health care and various other stuff which the average Israeli has to work for.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> And Israel broke and is still breaking international law. What part of illegal occupation don't you get?



Those aren't the same.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2015)

Can we just wipe that part of the map off the face of the earth already


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

WAD said:


> Can we just wipe that part of the map off the face of the earth already



You're not German, Wad. Don't advocate genocide. Unless it's directed towards Italy. Then that's ok.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

ane said:


> Right to throw stones? No, nobody has that right. The way things are currently, Israel needs to protect itself. That's an objective opinion. If not, those people who throw stones would start bigger attacks on Israeli people than they do. It is a sad fact but Israel is surrounded by enemies and they need to take care of themselves.



"Nobody has the right to throw stones but Israel sure as fuck has the right to spray bullets" is what you're saying

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Vino said:


> Just because you turned out to be right, doesn't mean you have to patronize me about it. Learn to have a "silent victory"


 I tried that once, it's no fun. 

No seriously, you were quite persistent in fighting facts, that pissed me off. You could have made you're own research, but rather went on denying facts without having a basis. But hey, no hard feelings.



> My point is that he got exactly what he deserved. If you provoke soldiers with stones (which are considered a weapon) then you will get the same treatment back. When you're in war, you're prepared for everything. Defenseless? the guy just threw stones a few seconds ago and got neutralized. It's not illegal, it's also permitted to kill the perpetrator but no one wants it on his conscious.


So it's legal to kill a defenseless guy who is lying on the ground? Wow, didn't know Israel was that shit. But frankly I just think you're gravely mistaken and have no clue about your own country's constitution and laws. Israel hasn't gone full rogue state, yet. Be thankful for that.



> No, no one has the right to throw stones or fire anything.



Does that include IDF soldiers? No? Well, then you're plain wrong I guess.



> When you take the law to your hands you will get shanked.


Israel takes international law in to their own hands and pretty much gets away with it, so wrong again.


> Also those "poor Palestinians" you so defend have better rights than Israelis. They don't serve the army, get free health care and various other stuff which the average Israeli has to work for.


I think you're confusing Palestinians living in Israel with those living in the West Bank (like in the video) and Gaza. And even still, you're dead wrong. Non-jews in Israel have less rights than Jews. The "Jewish State" part is no joke.  


If you thought about becoming a Palestinian () to enjoy more rights, better read this first:


> *INSTITUTIONALIZED DISCRIMINATION*
> 
> 
> directly or indirectly, based solely on their ethnicity, rendering them second or third class citizens in their own homeland.
> ...






> Peace.


Schalom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> "Nobody has the right to throw stones but Israel sure as fuck has the right to spray bullets" is what you're saying


If you engage with soldiers, you become hostiles and treated as such.

Its not rocket science.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you engage with soldiers, you become hostiles and treated as such.
> 
> Its not rocket science.



What about the thousands killed in recent acts of aggression by Israel? What about the enormous loss of infrastructure, wells, hospitals, sewage pipelines etc?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Is there a difference between White Tiger and Son of Goku? One of them I actually don't like but I can't remember who because they post exactly the same.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> What about the thousands killed in recent acts of aggression by Israel? What about the enormous loss of infrastructure, wells, hospitals, sewage pipelines etc?


This actualy is due to rocket science.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> Is there a difference between White Tiger and Son of Goku? One of them I actually don't like but I can't remember who because they post exactly the same.



That's probably me. Son of Goku is a gentleman.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> That's probably me. Son of Goku is a gentleman.



I hate you bro. See me on your favorite MMO.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> What about the thousands killed in recent acts of aggression by Israel? What about the enormous loss of infrastructure, wells, hospitals, sewage pipelines etc?


Would have been a good move for Israel to rebuild those things.

But it doesn't help when Hamas likes to hide their rockets and shit in civilian structures.






NaS said:


> Is there a difference between White Tiger and Son of Goku? One of them I actually don't like but I can't remember who because they post exactly the same.


White Tiger is a british muslim.
SoG is a useful idiot breton.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> I hate you bro. See me on your favorite MMO.



MMO? ...... what's that stand for?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> MMO? ...... what's that stand for?



Males Masturbating Online.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

"see me on your favorite males masturbating online" 

I don't get what that means? 

Are you trying to imply that you have a desire for me to watch you masturbate?

Fuck off you fat disgusting fuck


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> "see me on your favorite males masturbating online"
> 
> I don't get what that means?
> 
> ...



Why do I have to be fat?


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why do I have to be fat?



based on the most recent picture I've seen of you post somewhere


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> based on the most recent picture I've seen of you post somewhere



I haven't posted a picture of myself outside of the bathhouse. And that was years ago. Go see if it's still in there and tell me what you think.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> Those aren't the same.



Nasir my friend, are you shitting me? 

'Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews.'


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 14, 2015)

ane said:


> Right to throw stones? No, nobody has that right. The way things are currently, Israel needs to protect itself. That's an objective opinion. If not, those people who throw stones would start bigger attacks on Israeli people than they do. It is a sad fact but Israel is surrounded by enemies and they need to take care of themselves.



Uhh...     what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

WT said:


> "see me on your favorite males masturbating online"
> 
> I don't get what that means?
> 
> ...


...

>This guy thought he was serious
>Never heard of MMORPG's aka World of Warcraft and other such shitty games


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> ...
> 
> >This guy thought he was serious
> >Never heard of MMORPG's aka World of Warcraft and other such shitty games



Nope I haven't  But then again, that kinda stuff is something I'd expect from Hand Banana


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you engage with soldiers, you become hostiles and treated as such.
> 
> Its not rocket science.



Maybe not, but it's apparently still to complex for you to comprehend.

Beating a defenseless person is no good, m'kaaay?


But since you admitted your bias loyalties towards Israel, only based on your family's background, your word is pretty much worthless anyway.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Nasir my friend, are you shitting me?
> 
> 'Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews.'



War crimes are only attributed until after the war. You have to remember in war the winners write it. If Germany had won, that would have been a legal acquisition. And the Palis aren't doing any better firing rockets over on the other side.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> War crimes are only attributed until after the war. You have to remember in war the winners write it. If Germany had won, that would have been a legal acquisition. And the Palis aren't doing any better firing rockets over on the other side.



You are right about one thing: The right to fight an occupation wasn't put in writing yet when the Nazis occupied Europe (at least not that I know off). That came later. 

But I brought it up anyway cause anybody will agree that fighting the German occupation was right, even if there wasn't an international law to grant that right. Under today's international law fighting a Nazi occupation would be as legal as fighting an Israeli occupation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Maybe not, but it's apparently still to complex for you to comprehend.
> 
> Beating a defenseless person is no good, m'kaaay?
> 
> ...


Well your bias is rabidly anti-Israel so yeah. We each are basically talking to brick walls here.

But yeah, if some asshole is throwing rocks at you in a war zone, they are engaging in hostile action. And there are any number of possibilities. They could be diversion for another attack or they could be a trap for a suicide bomb or what not.

Point is you now made yourself an enemy with hostile intent and they are thus completely justified to take actions to protect themselves.


That being said, probably should just taze em instead of lighting up with guns. Does the IDF have tazers? They should get em if they don't.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 14, 2015)

Unlike Europe, The west bank was never an independant state Soggy.
That terrioty belonged to Jordan, who didn't want it back when they signed the peace treaty (with the exception of temple mount).

But putting that aside, even if they have a "right" to attack soldiers, you can't be stupid enough to expect armed military men to just take it because "whelp, I guess thier rights overrules me defending myself".

and it certainly does not excuse attacking unarmed civilians.

Palis won't be beat up or shot at if they don't provide a reason to do that.
which they do, alot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> You are right about one thing: The right to fight an occupation wasn't put in writing yet when the Nazis occupied Europe (at least not that I know off). That came later.
> 
> But I brought it up anyway cause anybody will agree that fighting the German occupation was right, even if there wasn't an international law to grant that right. Under today's international law fighting a Nazi occupation would be as legal as fighting an Israeli occupation.



The Palestinians never established any legal sovereignty over Eastern Jerusalem, and neither did the Jews acquire it legally. So comparing it to an event that happened in WW2 was not correct. France had control over it's land.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 14, 2015)

I love how SoG calls stabbing kids and old ladies a "right to fight an occupation".

Meanwhile he screams and cries over the inhumanity of tear gas.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well your bias is rabidly anti-Israel so yeah. We each are basically talking to brick walls here.


Am I? Anti-Israeli, I mean? Are the guys at Haaretz anti-Israeli? Gideon Levy? Amira Hass? Or peace activist like that son of a Israeli General, Miko Peled? Or the good people at B'Tselem? And what about those (ex-)IDFlers with a conscience at breakingthesilence.org.il?

Cause if they're not anti-Israel, than neither am I. 




> But yeah, if some asshole is throwing rocks at you in a war zone, they are engaging in hostile action. And there are any number of possibilities. They could be diversion for another attack or they could be a trap for a suicide bomb or what not.
> 
> Point is you now made yourself an enemy with hostile intent and they are thus completely justified to take actions to protect themselves.



Seriously, how thick are you? You think beating a guy bloody to drag his motionless body away counts as self-defense? And Israel is there illegal anyway, so it's them starting the hostilities by their mere presence.




Deer Lord said:


> Unlike Europe, The west bank was never an independant state Soggy.
> That terrioty belonged to Jordan, who didn't want it back when they signed the peace treaty (with the exception of temple mount).


Irrelevant Deery, since everybody, including your own courts, acknowledges the Palestinians' right to their land.

_"The Israeli-occupied territories are the territories still occupied by Israel following the Six-Day War of 1967. They consist of the Palestinian Territories of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip; much of the Golan Heights from Syria; and, until 1982, the Sinai Peninsula from Egypt. Israel maintains that the West Bank is disputed territory[1] and asserts that since the disengagement from Gaza in 2005, it no longer occupies it.[2] The Palestinian Authority, *the EU,[3] the International Court of Justice,[4] the UN General Assembly[5] and the UN Security Council[6] consider East Jerusalem to be part of the West Bank and occupied by Israel*; Israel considers all of Jerusalem to be its capital and sovereign territory.[7] 
[...]
*The International Court of Justice,[4] the UN General Assembly[5] and the United Nations Security Council regards Israel as the "Occupying Power".*[9] UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk called Israel’s occupation "an affront to international law."[10] *The Israeli High Court of Justice has ruled that Israel holds the West Bank under "belligerent occupation".*[11] *According to Talia Sasson, the High Court of Justice in Israel, with a variety of different justices sitting, has repeatedly stated for more than four decades that Israel’s presence in the West Bank is in violation of international law.*[12]"_





> But putting that aside, even if they have a "right" to attack soldiers, you can't be stupid enough to expect armed military men to just take it because "whelp, I guess thier rights overrules me defending myself".


Who is expecting stuff? I just said how it is: that stone throwing at occupying forces isn't a crime, while being a occupying force for several decades most certainly is. Whether it's smart to throw those stones, is another matter.


> and it certainly does not excuse attacking unarmed civilians.



Of course not. But we're currently discussing the article that I posted. With no Israeli civilians on site.



> Palis won't be beat up or shot at if they don't provide a reason to do that. which they do, alot.



Palis won't throw stones if Israel wouldn't provide them with reasons (one really, the occupation) to do so.



NaS said:


> The Palestinians never established any legal sovereignty over Eastern Jerusalem, and neither did the Jews acquire it legally. So comparing it to an event that happened in WW2 was not correct. France had control over it's land.



Beside the point. But it seems you've never been close to it anyway.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I love how SoG calls stabbing kids and old ladies a "right to fight an occupation".
> 
> Meanwhile he screams and cries over the inhumanity of tear gas.



Sorry Meg, had to report you. You really should know better than to lie and defame.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Beside the point. But it seems you've never been close to it anyway.



How so when the example you used has no correlation as to what's going on.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 14, 2015)

Out of curiosity SoG, If the occupation really is the "one reason" behind the violence as you say, then how do you explain the sectarian violence and pogroms Palestinians instigated against the Jews in the 1920's and 1930's, prior to the establishment of Israel?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 14, 2015)

Jin-E said:


> Out of curiosity SoG, If the occupation really is the "one reason" behind the violence as you say, then how do you explain the sectarian violence and pogroms Palestinians instigated against the Jews in the 1920's and 1930's, prior to the establishment of Israel?



Zionist immigration. If migrants come to your home with the plan to turn it into their home, excluding you, how welcoming would you be?


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Zionist immigration. If migrants come to your home with the plan to turn it into their home, excluding you, how welcoming would you be?



This is REALLY ironic given how much you cuck for Muslims and some of their attitudes while in Europe.

Frankly, I've gotten sick of both sides and it's a damn shame the world can't agree to tabula rasa the whole area.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Nobody? Really? So the people in France, Belgium, the Netherlands, etc. who were occupied by Germany in the WWII had no right to throw stones at German soldiers? Extreme example, I know, but an illegal occupation is an illegal occupation, whether it's done by brutal Nazis or less brutal Jews. And those who are occupied have the right to fight the occupation. Not by targeting civilians though, just the occupying forces (like the stone throwers in the video).



Does that mean that the Germans, Italians and Japanese had the right to fight and oppose Allied occupation after WWII? After all, the Germans were ethnically cleansed from Eastern Europe and Germany lost the Sudentland - which they held for centuries -  in the aftermath of WWII with the approval of the Allies.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 14, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Zionist immigration. If migrants come to your home with the plan to turn it into their home, excluding you, how welcoming would you be?



During that time period, Palestine belonged to the Ottoman Empire(up to WW1) and was later administered by Britain under UN mandate IIRC. So it's not like the Jews were seditiously trying to undermine a existing state and replace it. After all, the Zionists did accept the partition of the territory into two states in 1948. 

I also consider it farfetched to pin some sort of national self-defense motive for the Palestinians during these pogroms as the Jews were clearly the weaker party back then. That changed eventually due to factors such as the failed Arab revolt in 1936-1939 among other things. 

As for what i would have done in their shoes? Hopefully advocate some sort of pragmatic co-existance after the storm had settled, as there would have been no other viable alternative. My country has been under both Swedish and Danish occupation and we've had several chunks of our territory annexed over the years without us bearing a grudge over it now. Sometimes one has to let past injustices remain in the past rather than wallow in eternal victimhood.


----------



## jimmyhasnot (Oct 14, 2015)

Jin-E said:


> Out of curiosity SoG, If the occupation really is the "one reason" behind the violence as you say, then how do you explain the sectarian violence and pogroms Palestinians instigated against the Jews in the 1920's and 1930's, prior to the establishment of Israel?


The occupation is not conventional, not like Germany in France. The occupation is very different because it is predicated on the dehumanization of the native people, where their blood is thought of as cheap and their dignity unimportant. It is how the South African Whites perceived the natives, the Europeans perceived the native Americans, and how the French perceived the Algerians. The population transfers, that is European Jews coming to Palestine to settle there permanently without the consent of the native community, resulted in unfortunate violence, much like the violence we see in all settler colonial situations.

Today, the Zionists wish to maintain the existence of the Jewish homeland at the expense of the natives, and so you have Jews who have never stepped foot int he middle east before entitled to a right of return, but not the old man and woman who fled persecution and Nakba. A non-Jewish Israeli is a sub-optimal citizen in the Jewish state, and so we should not forget that the status quo itself is provocation to the native Palestinian.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 14, 2015)

jimmyhasnot said:


> The occupation is not conventional, not like Germany in France. The occupation is very different because it is predicated on the dehumanization of the native people, where their blood is thought of as cheap and their dignity unimportant. It is how the South African Whites perceived the natives, the Europeans perceived the native Americans, and how the French perceived the Algerians. The population transfers, that is European Jews coming to Palestine to settle there permanently without the consent of the native community, resulted in unfortunate violence, much like the violence we see in all settler colonial situations.
> 
> Today, the Zionists wish to maintain the existence of the Jewish homeland at the expense of the natives, and so you have Jews who have never stepped foot int he middle east before entitled to a right of return, but not the old man and woman who fled persecution and Nakba. A non-Jewish Israeli is a sub-optimal citizen in the Jewish state, and so we should not forget that the status quo itself is provocation to the native Palestinian.



If Israel withdrew from the West Bank, would there be peace?


----------



## jimmyhasnot (Oct 14, 2015)

@Megaharrison
When Israel withdrew from Gaza, the conflict continued, and the conflict would have continued had Israel remained in Gaza. The premise remains that settler colonialism does not treat the natives equally in terms of law - the most glaring one in Israel being the right of return. Unfortunately, Israel's identity as the Jewish state seems to rule out equality for non-Jewish Israelis, including those who might be part of the annexed Palestinian territories in the West Bank. 

Peace is something that both sides must want. Israel, as the leadership has demonstrated through practice, and how the young  is happy with the status quo. The status quo being a policy of population transfers and displacement of people. The status quo allows for the establishment of a territory dominated by a certain ethnic demographic, to the exclusion of the native.

For peace to occur, Israel, as the dominant force, musty be willing to accept that Israel can be a democratic state, without requiring an ethnic (Jewish) qualifier. Only when the state accepts the people as complete equals before the law can the different groups learn to overcome past trauma and live together as has happened in the US after Jim Crow and South Africa after apartheid.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Oct 15, 2015)

No Palestinian leader would ever admit Israel as a Jewish state.

That would negate their historical narrative as well as basically place the blame for all the events that have happened at their own feet.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 15, 2015)

The answer here is basically "no", if we withdrew to pre-1967 territories, there would be no peace. At least you're honest.



jimmyhasnot said:


> @Megaharrison
> When Israel withdrew from Gaza, the conflict continued, and the conflict would have continued had Israel remained in Gaza. The premise remains that settler colonialism does not treat the natives equally in terms of law - the most glaring one in Israel being the right of return. Unfortunately, Israel's identity as the Jewish state seems to rule out equality for non-Jewish Israelis, including those who might be part of the annexed Palestinian territories in the West Bank.



So what can Israel do then if "giving back" certain areas won't work? Destroy itself? We won't allow that, too bad.



> Peace is something that both sides must want. Israel, as the leadership has demonstrated through practice, and how the young  is happy with the status quo. The status quo being a policy of population transfers and displacement of people. The status quo allows for the establishment of a territory dominated by a certain ethnic demographic, to the exclusion of the native.



If it's between the status quo and 10,000 more rockets, the choice is obvious. Why should we harm ourselves for the sake of helping our enemies? Palestinians must abandon jihadism and their violent, juvenile mindset before we make any concessions. Otherwise it's all moot.

When Fatah aren't corrupt thugs worshipping suicide bombers and when the largest Palestinian party isn't a Jihadist organization bent on our destruction, then we can talk concessions. Until then there's nothing to talk about. Pali's can have fun with the status quo until they modernize.



> For peace to occur, Israel, as the dominant force, musty be willing to accept that Israel can be a democratic state, without requiring an ethnic (Jewish) qualifier. Only when the state accepts the people as complete equals before the law can the different groups learn to overcome past trauma and live together as has happened in the US after Jim Crow and South Africa after apartheid.



If we do this, Hamas disarms and accepts Israel? Huh, that seems simple.

And using South Africa as an example isn't very persuasive. It being completely different from the Arab problem aside, modern South Africa is an absolute disaster and run by corrupt tyrants.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The answer here is basically "no", if we withdrew to pre-1967 territories, there would be no peace.



There's no peace now. What matters is that the current status quo isn't working, and that out of the two viable options(one state and two state solution) the latter seems to be the best bet for both Palestine and Israel to move towards peace. 


Out of curiosity, what feasible option do you think would bring about peace?


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 15, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Out of curiosity, what feasible option do you think would bring about peace?


There isn't one at the moment.

Either solution you mentioned would require The palestinians to lay down thier arms.
This will not happen untill thier mindset also changes.

They've spent decades construction thier national identity around opposing the jews.
Even before they started going by that name the arabs of the holy land have always been violent towards jew whether they be native or immigrants.

The results of the 1993 Oslo treaty and the 2005 withdrawel from gaza have shown us that they cannot be trusted. Every conccession made by Israel resulted in more violence.
It is becaue the arab leadership views these as signs of weakness.
and to be honest? they are.
Israelis have been growing too afraid of thier own shadow ever since the 70s.
The arabs do not care how much they bleed thier own people, as long as they think they can win back more land, or take more jews down, they'll keep fighting. The worlds stance of support only encourages such behaviour forwards.

For there to be peace, Palestinians have to care more about themselves than about killing us.
The first step of which is to replace thier corrupt ex-terrorist leadership.

Sadly, the prospect of that happening is slim to none in the foreseeable future
considering they mindset have remained the same for more than a 100 years, and that basically all the other arab nations around are exactly the same.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2015)

Mael said:


> This is REALLY ironic given how much you cuck for Muslims and some of their attitudes while in Europe.


Not REALLY. The current refugees have neither the will nor will they ever have the strength to turn Europe into their exclusive home. Zionism however was and is real and it runs opposite to peaceful co-existence, that's the sad truth.



> Frankly, I've gotten sick of both sides and it's a damn shame the world can't agree to tabula rasa the whole area.


Yeah damn shame that humanity has turned too soft to opt for massive genocide. Or was 'tabula rasa' meant in a peaceful non-genocidal way? No, right?! 

PS: Glad you back Maeli, I've missed embarrassing having fun with you.




hcheng02 said:


> Does that mean that the Germans, Italians and Japanese had the right to fight and oppose Allied occupation after WWII? After all, the Germans were ethnically cleansed from Eastern Europe and Germany lost the Sudentland - which they held for centuries -  in the aftermath of WWII with the approval of the Allies.



If they felt they were being oppressed, yes. Though the "right" did not exist then in writing, as I mentioned in a later post.

And there is obviously a difference between temporary occupying and help rebuilding a country after a war and indefinite occupation with the purpose of settling and annexing land. 



Jin-E said:


> During that time period, Palestine belonged to the Ottoman Empire(up to WW1) and was later administered by Britain under UN mandate IIRC. So it's not like the Jews were seditiously trying to undermine a existing state and replace it.


Existing state no, but the existing land with it's existing people.



> After all, the Zionists did accept the partition of the territory into two states in 1948.



They did, cause it was a good deal for them. They got 55%, despite being far less in numbers (32%). 




> I also consider it farfetched to pin some sort of national self-defense motive for the Palestinians during these pogroms as the Jews were clearly the weaker party back then. That changed eventually due to factors such as the failed Arab revolt in 1936-1939 among other things.



Weaker party or not, they were concieved as a threat or a potential threat and as it turned out rightfully so.



> As for what i would have done in their shoes? Hopefully advocate some sort of pragmatic co-existance after the storm had settled, as there would have been no other viable alternative. My country has been under both Swedish and Danish occupation and we've had several chunks of our territory annexed over the years without us bearing a grudge over it now. Sometimes one has to let past injustices remain in the past rather than wallow in eternal victimhood.


Sure, in hindsight most Palestinians will agree that, after decades of war and struggle, taking the deal in 1948 and getting 40% would've been preferable over todays situation or greatly diminished prospects of getting only even 22%. 
But back then they were asked to accept a deal where they had to give up more land to migrants then they, the natives, were granted. Despite having the larger population (68%) mind you. I doubt any people would've been content with that kind of deal, and wouldn't have felt ripped off.




Deer Lord said:


> The results of the 1993 Oslo treaty [...] have shown us that they cannot be trusted.



So you blame the Palestinians for Oslo's failure?  Who was it again that killed Rabin? And who was it who succeeded him to derail Oslo?



> Sadly, the Jewish fanatic who assassinated Rabin in 1995 achieved his broader aim of derailing the peace train. In 1996 the rightwing Likud returned to power under the leadership of Binyamin Netanyahu. He made no effort to conceal his deep antagonism to Oslo, denouncing it as incompatible with Israel's right to security and with the historic right of the Jewish people to the whole land of Israel. And he spent his first three years as PM in a largely successful attempt to arrest, undermine, and subvert the accords concluded by his Labour predecessors.
> 
> Particularly destructive of the peace project was the policy of expanding Israeli settlements on occupied Palestinian territory. These settlements are illegal under international law and constitute a huge obstacle to peace. Building civilian settlements beyond the Green Line does not violate the letter of the Oslo accords but it most decidedly violates its spirit. As a result of settlement expansion the area available for a Palestinian state has been steadily shrinking to the point where a two-state solution is barely conceivable.
> 
> ...



It could've worked, but the anti-peace movement in Israel didn't want it to.



Megaharrison said:


> And using South Africa as an example isn't very persuasive. It being completely different from the Arab problem aside, modern South Africa is an absolute disaster and run by corrupt tyrants.



Yeah but you're waay more competent than those backward Africans, I'm sure you'll do much better.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Not REALLY. The current refugees have neither the will nor will they ever have the strength to turn Europe into their exclusive home. Zionism however was and is real and it runs opposite to peaceful co-existence, that's the sad truth.



Wasn't talking about the refugees, moron.



> Yeah damn shame that humanity has turned too soft to opt for massive genocide. Or was 'tabula rasa' meant in a peaceful non-genocidal way? No, right?!



I don't see you with better ideas aside from total capitulation from Israel.  At least mine isn't being biased.  If two folks can't share it, nobody can.  



> PS: Glad you back Maeli, I've missed embarrassing having fun with you.



Whatever you need to tell yourself to convince yourself you're not a cuck, homey.  Only Savior could bend over and take it more in the ass for the followers of a talking dead guy that isn't named Jesus Christ.  Correction, I meant two talking dead guys, the first you apparently can't draw under any circumstances in case of hurt feels and the second was the guy who led the Iranian Revolution.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 15, 2015)

Stop playing idiot SoG, you know exactly what I meant.
The formation of the PA directly led to the second Intifada and the 2002 anti-terror campaign.

and of course you have nothing to say about anything else being said here.
much like the way you keep quite about any and all terror attacks conducted by palestinians.

Because it doesn't fit your crooked view on reality.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2015)

Mael said:


> I don't see you with better ideas aside from total capitulation from Israel.  At least mine isn't being biased.  If two folks can't share it, nobody can.



Yeah, I guess wanting a fair solution for both parties is being biased. Biased towards peace.

But that's too troublesome for you I guess, so let's genocide! That's the shortest road to a truly lasting peace after all. 


Again, glad you're back Maeli, I've missed seeing you embarrass yourself even more.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2015)

You switch to ad hominems when you can't properly debate.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 15, 2015)

jimmyhasnot said:


> @Megaharrison
> When Israel withdrew from Gaza, the conflict continued, and the conflict would have continued had Israel remained in Gaza. The premise remains that settler colonialism does not treat the natives equally in terms of law - the most glaring one in Israel being the right of return. Unfortunately, Israel's identity as the Jewish state seems to rule out equality for non-Jewish Israelis, including those who might be part of the annexed Palestinian territories in the West Bank.
> 
> Peace is something that both sides must want. Israel, as the leadership has demonstrated through practice, and how the young  is happy with the status quo. The status quo being a policy of population transfers and displacement of people. The status quo allows for the establishment of a territory dominated by a certain ethnic demographic, to the exclusion of the native.
> ...



I usually avoid joining the shit-shoe that is these threads, but this is brilliant posting.  Bravo, sir.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 15, 2015)

OutlawJohn said:


> I usually avoid joining the shit-shoe that is these threads, but this is brilliant posting.  Bravo, sir.



I agree and already repped him.



NaS said:


> You switch to ad hominems when you can't properly debate.



Nah, no need to switch, I can do both, simultaneous.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2015)

*sraeli settlers attack British volunteer in West Bank *

Source: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/david-amos-gun-wielding-gang-of-israeli-settlers-attack-british-pro-palestinian-volunteer-in-west-a6693986.html



> A 66-year-old British man volunteering in the West Bank received emergency treatment after being attacked by a gang of gun-wielding Israeli settlers hurling rocks at him.
> 
> David Amos, a retired publishing company worker, was struck in the head by a rock as he tried to protect Palestinian farmers during the olive harvest.
> 
> ...




There's also a video the very same settlers fucking up some dude's car in the article. 


In a unrelated event, this dude was awesome.



After tear gas was shot, he grabbed a bucket and placed it on top of the tear gas grenade/canister  





Deer Lord said:


> There isn't one at the moment.
> 
> Either solution you mentioned would require The palestinians to lay down thier arms.
> This will not happen untill thier mindset also changes.
> ...




It's very easy for someone who likes the current status of Palestine and Israel to say there isn't a solution at the moment. So tell me, while we wait for Palestinians to replace their current shitty leadership, will Israel continue with their illegal settlements? You know, the settlements that makes pulling out Israel influence in west bank even more difficult.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 15, 2015)

Israeli offenders need to be held accountable as their Palestinian counterparts. It'd also be prudent for Israel to remember the hand that feeds them when they act out.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty much explains my antipathy for both Israel and Palestine.


----------



## WT (Oct 15, 2015)

Mael said:


> Pretty much explains my antipathy for both Israel and Palestine.



and anything else that isn't american


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 15, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> It's very easy for someone who likes the current status of Palestine and Israel to say there isn't a solution at the moment. So tell me, while we wait for Palestinians to replace their current shitty leadership, will Israel continue with their illegal settlements? You know, the settlements that makes pulling out Israel influence in west bank even more difficult.


Legality of the settlements aside, they do hold quite some strategic value.
They'll serve as a much required buffer zone in the likely event of the west bank turning into another terror state like gaza.

Considering freezing the settlements for an extended period did not get pali leadership to get off thier high tree before,If I was the government I'd certainly build more if I could get away with it.

I'll say it bluntly
It is in the palestinians' best interest to make gains in peace talks as soon as possible.
the ticking of time will serve to give Israel the edge in future partition the longer the proccess is dragged out. Unfortunetly the PA remain adamant in trying to reach for the impossible rather than cut thier loses.

The worst case scenario for the palestinians isn't being under Israeli control, its for the current condition to contiue to the point Israel just decides to annex the main jewish blocks in the west bank and leave the palis to thier own devices.

Should that happen, the PA will quickly default economically since there won't by any tax money coming from the jews, and neither will there be jewish industry owners employing a significant portion of thier working class. All of this opens the door for hamas and jihad to take over.
Essentially the same thing that happened to gaza.

Of course the option with the best prospect qulity of life - wise is to join the only 1st world country in the area rather than fighting it or establishing another shithole arab state.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

WT said:


> and anything else that isn't american



Quote me where I talked shit about Australia, South Korea, Ireland, Croatia, Ghana, South Sudan, etc. on the regular.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Legality of the settlements aside, they do hold quite some strategic value.
> They'll serve as a much required buffer zone in the likely event of the west bank turning into another terror state like gaza.
> 
> Considering freezing the settlements for an extended period did not get pali leadership to get off thier high tree before,If I was the government I'd certainly build more if I could get away with it.
> ...



 I had a reaction gif for this, but imgur is being uncooperative(obviously it's Israel's fault)

So yeah, no... Just no.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 15, 2015)

jimmyhasnot said:


> @Megaharrison
> When Israel withdrew from Gaza, the conflict continued, and the conflict would have continued had Israel remained in Gaza. The premise remains that settler colonialism does not treat the natives equally in terms of law - the most glaring one in Israel being the right of return. Unfortunately, Israel's identity as the Jewish state seems to rule out equality for non-Jewish Israelis, including those who might be part of the annexed Palestinian territories in the West Bank.
> 
> Peace is something that both sides must want. Israel, as the leadership has demonstrated through practice, and how the young  is happy with the status quo. The status quo being a policy of population transfers and displacement of people. The status quo allows for the establishment of a territory dominated by a certain ethnic demographic, to the exclusion of the native.
> ...



It always amuses me when people keep talking about Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state and its immigration policy of right to return for Jews as some heinous affront to the international order as opposed to being the norm of how most nations operate. Most nations are founded based on a certain ethno-nationality and culture, and they often have immigration policies that promote immigration of their predominant ethnic groups. Just look at places like Germany, Japan, or South Korea and they are somehow first world democracy despite having right of return laws for their respective majority ethnic groups. Just look at Turkey and how it defines itself by its "Turkishness" especially in regards to its behavior to the Kurds. Just look at the Balkans where all the ethnic groups fought each other until they all got their own states. 

Furthermore, its ridiculous that people keep saying that Israel should deal with the Palestinians as equals when its plain to see that Israel is absolutely superior to the Palestinians in every way - economically, militarily, technologically, etc. The Palestinians started the wars against israel and invoked right of conquest and then start whining and crying for do overs when Israel beats them down. Its like Japan or Germany wanting to be treated as equals to the victorious Allies after WWII when its absolutely not the case. They got their lands taken and occupied and their populations displaced. 

Its outright laughable that the Arabs and Muslims are trying to pull the "protect native populations" and "oppression" card against Israel when Israel has an indisputably superior position on them all. For one thing, the Jews are the real native population since they were there before the Arabs invaded. Second of all, we see how well these Arab Muslims respect their native Christian population - who have historical ties to the land that are just as long if not longer - than the Muslims with the religious purges shaking the Middle East right now. The Arab world doesn't even treat each other as equals, why the hell should Israelis expect the Arabs to act any differently or better with them? Furthermore, the slaughter in the Middle East right now really puts all this whining about Israel in perspective. For years, the Arabs kept waving the so called Arab Peace Initiative and Israel's skepticism of the accord as a sign of them being uninterested in peace. But now Assad can't even control Syria's border to Israel. If Israel had given back the Golan Heights, they would likely be getting shelled from the high ground by Al Qaeda forces. The border with Egypt nearly turned hot again when the Muslim Brotherhood took over. It seems like land as a buffer zone is a better asset than pieces of paper when the wind changes.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 15, 2015)

jimmyhasnot said:


> The occupation is not conventional, not like Germany in France. The occupation is very different because it is predicated on the dehumanization of the native people, where their blood is thought of as cheap and their dignity unimportant. It is how the South African Whites perceived the natives, the Europeans perceived the native Americans, and how the French perceived the Algerians. The population transfers, that is European Jews coming to Palestine to settle there permanently without the consent of the native community, resulted in unfortunate violence, much like the violence we see in all settler colonial situations.



So dehumanizing in fact that they have the right to vote and hold office, with more political and civil rights than virtually anywhere else in the Arab World? See, i can agree that Israel need to improve on it's treatment on it's Arab minority, particulary on economical matters. But gross propagandic exaggerations about the situation is entirely selfdefeating. Trying to glue this to Apartheid South Africa is a dog that wont hunt, sorry. 



> Today, the Zionists wish to maintain the existence of the Jewish homeland at the expense of the natives, and so you have Jews who have never stepped foot int he middle east before entitled to a right of return, but not the old man and woman who fled persecution and Nakba. A non-Jewish Israeli is a sub-optimal citizen in the Jewish state, and so we should not forget that the status quo itself is provocation to the native Palestinian.



Giving preferential treatment too individuals with the same cultural and national background as those currently inhabitating a country is hardly something exclusive to Israel. It is a trait shared by many other UN recognized countries(Poland, Greece etc). It is Israel's souvereign right to decide whom to grant citizenship.

That being said, i believe these people should have the right to settle in the Western Bank and Gaza(Or Israel for that matter if it's based on consent).



			
				Son of Goku said:
			
		

> Weaker party or not, they were concieved as a threat or a potential threat and as it turned out rightfully so.


Or the persecution turned out to make their suspicions into a self-fulfilling prophecy, as many Jews probably interpretated the hostility to mean that co-existance would be impossible. 


> Sure, in hindsight most Palestinians will agree that, after decades of war and struggle, taking the deal in 1948 and getting 40% would've been preferable over todays situation or greatly diminished prospects of getting only even 22%.
> But back then they were asked to accept a deal where they had to give up more land to migrants then they, the natives, were granted. Despite having the larger population (68%) mind you. I doubt any people would've been content with that kind of deal, and wouldn't have felt ripped off.



I've read somewhere that this was counterbalanced by the fact that the Palestinians got the majority of the fertile, farmable land, while alot of the Israeli slice of the pie turned out to be desert. If true, then i'd take the smaller but productive land rather than the the larger but barren portion any day of the week.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Israeli settlers stoned a British man volunteering to protect Palestinian farmers*



> A 66-year-old British man volunteering in the West Bank received emergency treatment after being attacked by a gang of gun-wielding Israeli settlers hurling rocks at him.
> 
> David Amos, a retired publishing company worker, was struck in the head by a rock as he tried to protect Palestinian farmers during the olive harvest.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...o-palestinian-volunteer-in-west-a6693986.html

Them jews are at it again.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2015)

They're just "mentally disturbed", we should cut them some slack


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 15, 2015)

> and the stoning of a car



That poor car.  Unless it was a Yugo or Edsel...


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2015)

>has guns

>throws rocks


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2015)

You do know Mega will just put this in the Palestine Israel mega thread(where this article was already posted) 

This isn't an isolated incident. Settlers throwing stones and burning olive trees(with the protection of the IDF) isn't anything new.


----------



## kluang (Oct 15, 2015)

Hei, stoning is our forte


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 15, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> This isn't an isolated incident. Settlers throwing stones and burning olive trees(with the protection of the IDF) isn't anything new.


That is funny considering the other story I read today about how the IDF arrested a bunch of settlers for chasing off Palis who were throwing stones at thier neighbors


----------



## Bill G (Oct 15, 2015)

Is "Fuck Israel, and fuck Palestine" an option?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> That is funny considering the other story I read today about how the IDF arrested a bunch of settlers for chasing off Palis who were throwing stones at thier neighbors


Three words

Five Broken Cameras


----------



## Saishin (Oct 16, 2015)

> *Palestinian rioters set fire to Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus*
> 
> PA forces douse the flames and disperse some hundred rioters, who caused heavy damage to the West Bank holy site
> 
> ...





[youtube]uWjpQCa1GoQ[/youtube]

[youtube]kg4b0fw67wU[/youtube]


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 16, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> That is funny considering the other story I read today about how the IDF arrested a bunch of settlers for chasing off Palis who were throwing stones at thier neighbors



That is indeed news and probably just an isolated incident. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Three words
> 
> Five Broken Cameras



Three more words:

Academy Award Nomination

Which it got along with another great Israeli documentary "The Gatekeepers" (interviews with the former heads of Shin Bet).
[YOUTUBE]yLCX-_HZ_1s[/YOUTUBE]


And while am at it:
[YOUTUBE]q_93nOqwmhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 16, 2015)

Palis are setting fire to historic religious sites. They're basically Isis now


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 16, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Palis are setting fire to historic religious sites. They're basically Isis now



Implying they weren't as bad before?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 16, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Implying they weren't as bad before?



Honestly, I haven't really heard of Palestinians burning religious sites en masse like ISIS does before.I mean, technically those are religious sites for them as well.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 16, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Palis are setting fire to historic religious sites. They're basically Isis now



Now that's fucked up. They aren't helping themselves here, and I hope everyone involved gets arrested.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 17, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Now that's fucked up. They aren't helping themselves here, and I hope everyone involved gets arrested.


That tomb is also sacred to Arabs as well.

Just shows how little they regard they holy places. Hell, they even play soccer at the court of Al Aqsa.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 17, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> That tomb is also sacred to Arabs as well.
> 
> Just shows how little they regard they holy places. Hell, they even play soccer at the court of Al Aqsa.



I've been to Al Aqsa in 2011(I couldn't go this year because I have Palestinian citizenship). The inside of it smells like feet, and little kids run around as their mothers pray inside.

Though, I hope by "they" you don't mean all Palestinians. We aren't a hive mind you know .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 17, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I've been to Al Aqsa in 2011(I couldn't go this year because I have Palestinian citizenship). The inside of it smells like feet, and little kids run around as their mothers pray inside.
> 
> Though, I hope by "they" you don't mean all Palestinians. We aren't a hive mind you know .


Nah, didn't mean to generalize. Obviously some care more about the place than others, but it seems your brand of Palestinians isn't the one in charge. Like I said before, I don't think you are all the same (look at Lucy Aharish for example)

A couple of weeks ago I've seen a hilarious video of a sheikh at Al Aqsa telling his flock how Jews are vampires that feed on blood to make themselves younger, that they have 34 gods with Satan being the 11th and that's why this number is sacred to them or some shit like that. 

The bullshit just kept coming out of his mouth nonstop.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dwqpngdrQlw[/YOUTUBE]

Let's celebrate peace together!!!! 
Let's celebrate peace forever!!!!


----------



## WT (Oct 17, 2015)

> A wasteland of rubble still bears testament to last summer's conflict between Israel and Gaza. But there are deeper scars - damage that can't be seen and may never heal.
> A week after the fighting began, Syed's life was shattered on the day the 12-year-old, his 11-year-old brother Mohamed, and their six cousins went to Gaza's beach to play football.
> It was the natural playground for young boys from a family of fishermen which has lived off the sea for generations.
> "We didn't know that beach was dangerous," says Syed - his eyes still, round, sad pools, as he remembers 16 July, one of the most harrowing days of the war.
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-33424229

And Israel wonders why the Palestinians hate them ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 19, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Implying they weren't as bad before?



Of course. And they still aren't.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 19, 2015)

> *Israel probes mob assault on African bystander shot amid latest violence*
> 
> By Ruth Eglash and William Booth October 19 at 12:08 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 19, 2015)

Seems like the Shin Bet is calling bullshit on Netanyahu's propaganda. 



> *Shin Bet Tells Israeli Government: Abbas Not Encouraging Terror
> 
> Senior security service official says in briefing that the Palestinian president is instructing his security forces to prevent attacks.
> *
> ...


read more: 


This reminds me of something...



> *Son of Goku* 10-04-2015 07:39 PM
> 
> Yo Meg, what did you do to my Abbas-Oslo-thread?





> *Megaharrison *10-04-2015 09:56 PM
> 
> Part of Abbas' incitement campaign, merged it wit the Pali terror tread


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

> *Hunt for Israelis who killed Eritrean man falsely implicated in bus attack*
> 
> Haftom Zarhum shot by security guard then attacked by mob in Beersheba after another man attacked bus in latest outbreak of violence
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...eritrean-man-falsely-implicated-in-bus-attack


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2015)

> *Israeli hummus cafe offers half-price deal to Arab and Jews who eat together*
> 
> By James Tennent
> October 19, 2015 18:58 BST 196 13
> ...


----------



## WT (Oct 20, 2015)

Kobi Tzafrir is my new hero


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 21, 2015)

> * Swedish 'slaughter the Jews' rally slammed
> Isaac Bachman, Israel's ambassador to Sweden has been a key critic. Photo: Claudio Bresciani/TT
> Swedish 'slaughter the Jews' rally slammed
> Published: 20 Oct 2015 11:44 GMT+02:00*
> ...



Oh right, something something "They're not anti-Semitic!" 

Something something "Israel needs to stop exploiting the Holocaust!" 

Something something "Palestinians just want their land back, they don't hate the Jews!"


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

> *Hamas Cleric Vows: We Won't Leave a Single Jew, Dead or Alive*
> 
> _On Hamas TV station, presenter tells Jews: 'We will not leave a single one of you, alive or dead, on this land.'_
> 
> ...




Something something religion of peace


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Despite the source, I'm not surprised.

I remember some dipshit arguing Hamas's charter portion being old and thus irrelevant.

Apparently not...and again my tabula rasa idea not too bad unless you can effectively eliminate every single living and breathing extremist element from both sides, Israeli and Arab/Persian.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/netanyahu-causes-uproar-linking-palestinians-holocaust-101756502.html

Benjamin Netanyahu claims Haj Amin al-Husseni convinced Hitler to enact the final solution. Even if we can't agree on how to fix this terrible situation, who is in the right and who is the wrong, can we at least agree that this man is disgusting?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2015)

*Netanyahu causes uproar over holocaust remarks 'Hitler only wanted to expel the jews'*



> Israel's Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has been criticised for saying a Palestinian leader persuaded the Nazis to carry out the Holocaust.
> 
> Mr Netanyahu insisted Adolf Hitler had only wanted to expel Jews from Europe, but that Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Haj Amin al-Husseini told him: "Burn them."
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34594563


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2015)

> *Netanyahu causes uproar by blaming Palestinians for Holocaust*
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister under fire for suggesting that a World War II-era Palestinian leader convinced the Nazis to adopt their Final Solution to exterminate European Jews
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

OutlawJohn said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/netanyahu-causes-uproar-linking-palestinians-holocaust-101756502.html
> 
> Benjamin Netanyahu claims Haj Amin al-Husseni convinced Hitler to enact the final solution. Even if we can't agree on how to fix this terrible situation, who is in the right and who is the wrong, can we at least agree that this man is disgusting?


Yeahhhh

I saw that. I fucking hate Netanyahu because he really seems to know how to destroy any possible international sympathy.

Also what a fucking stupid statement to make. I mean its not like he needed any convincing. It was in his fucking book.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Bibi's a large chunk of the reason I as an American feel like I have no obligation to help Israel in anything.  He's an ungrateful shit that like Mega also hates Obama simply for being a schwartze and not fellating him like GOP predecessors.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

The senator from the great state of Israel seems to forgetting who is the protectorate of whom.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 21, 2015)

This guy is freaking crazy...


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Bibi's a large chunk of the reason I as an American feel like I have no obligation to help Israel in anything.  He's an ungrateful shit that like Mega also hates Obama simply for being a schwartze and not fellating him like GOP predecessors.



^ Took the words out my mouth.

I will continue to find it hard to support Israel as long as this guy is in power. He was done everything in his power to fuel this conflict and has singlehandedly all but killed the 2 state solution. A man who wins an election by openly appealing to racism can't have my support.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2015)

OutlawJohn said:


> ^ Took the words out my mouth.
> 
> I will continue to find it hard to support Israel as long as this guy is in power. He was done everything in his power to fuel this conflict and has singlehandedly all but killed the 2 state solution. A man who wins an election by openly appealing to racism can't have my support.



I think the unfortunate issue is also Israel's parliament make up means that even IF he doesn't believe half the shit he brings out he has to say it to keep Israel governable with the coalitions he had to make.  One or two of the more extreme groups could easily kill the Israeli government if he acted sane.  As far as we can tell he might be a more of a moderating influence on something that could be a hell of a lot worse if someone else was running the right coalition.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I think the unfortunate issue is also Israel's parliament make up means that even IF he doesn't believe half the shit he brings out he has to say it to keep Israel governable with the coalitions he had to make.  One or two of the more extreme groups could easily kill the Israeli government if he acted sane.  As far as we can tell he might be a more of a moderating influence on something that could be a hell of a lot worse if someone else was running the right coalition.



I might have believed that until he blamed Palestinians for the Holocaust.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2015)

what do you know....bibi's a holocaust denier.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

WW2 proved to be beneficial to the world. Medicines, testing nukes, lol Jews.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't think Netanyahu actually believes what he says, he just wants to stir the pot. Just like America has crazy stupid people who believe in everything Fox news says, I'm sure Israel has some idiots who believe whatever he says. The only alternative is that he actually believes what he says, and that Israel has an idiot in charge(Hey, maybe the Palestinians and Israeli's can bond over having shitty leaders)

In other news, Israeli citizens debate over rather or not to lynch this girl.

[YOUTUBE]yLL6hlhWzuY[/YOUTUBE]

Luckily, it seems like most of the people in the video were reasonable(except one or two people). One of the Israeli woman say that the girl had a knife, and when one of the Israeli citizens said where was it the bitch said "She threw it, go look in a bush." I have to call bullshit on this one, that one girl just a racist cunt who wanted to kill a Palestinian.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Can we make it a rule that if you do the Godwin's law thing, unless you're talking about actual fascists, you're barred from politics?


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Can we make it a rule that if you do the Godwin's law thing, unless you're talking about actual fascists, you're barred from politics?



Awesome idea...because it may very well bar a lot of young, more SJW-inclined folks from going into politics and spreading the damage around.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, a poor statement indeed.
Though it needs to be said that he didn't get all the history wrong. 
While Hitler came up with the holocaust by himself way before 1941, the arabs were not at all against it.

Anyway, I love it how bashing BB over this is more urgent than reporting all the terror attacks happening.
IIRC at least 2 jews were murdered in the last few days, with multiple more wounded ranging from medium to critical condition.

Actually, looking at a local news site, yes two attacks with 5+ wounded just today.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Anyway, I love it how bashing BB over this is more urgent than reporting all the terror attacks happening.
> IIRC at least 2 jews were murdered in the last few days, with multiple more wounded ranging from medium to critical condition.
> 
> Actually, looking at a local news site, yes two attacks with 5+ wounded just today.


When a head of state says something retarded, its pretty newsworthy.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> When a head of state says something retarded, its pretty newsworthy.


Nothing was being reported before the statement was made too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Nothing was being reported before the statement was made too.


Well it was. see: This thread

But its kinda like a blanket headline of 'more violence between palestinians and israelis' on say TV news


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Kinda gotten to the point of: "What else is new?  Seriously, you think the world might be better off without both of them?"


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

We get that you don't like a thing Mael, no need to repeat that every 2 posts.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> We get that you don't like a thing Mael, no need to repeat that every 2 posts.



Just checked my last two posts, if it's what you're talking about I brought up about 2-3 other points.

And you guys are a fucking headache, all of you.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2015)

^Jesus, anti-semitic much?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

Pot, stop it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Netanyahu is an embarrassment.

Hopefully his coalition falls apart and enough of Israel can do as the Canadians did and get rid of the asshole.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2015)

NaS said:


> Pot, stop it.



Are you on that criticism of Israel = anti-semitism spiel? Because my opinion of you couldn't be any less already...


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Are you on that criticism of Israel = anti-semitism spiel? Because my opinion of you couldn't be any less already...



Again, Pot stop it.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2015)

too bad that rep bar is disabled. i would like to give it a 14" dick sized neg right now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Just checked my last two posts, if it's what you're talking about I brought up about 2-3 other points.
> 
> And you guys are a fucking headache, all of you.



Since you've been back, you have been on that, "I hate this, I hate that shit." Deer lord is a cool guy mael. Maybe you should chill.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

KidTony said:


> ^Jesus, anti-semitic much?





NaS said:


> Pot, stop it.





KidTony said:


> Are you on that criticism of Israel = anti-semitism spiel? Because my opinion of you couldn't be any less already...





NaS said:


> Again, Pot stop it.


I'm pretty sure NaS is just admonishing you for taking the troll's bait.

Or at least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 21, 2015)

This thread turned gay quickly       .....


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Yeah, a poor statement indeed.
> Though it needs to be said that he didn't get all the history wrong.
> While Hitler came up with the holocaust by himself way before 1941, the arabs were not at all against it.
> 
> ...



Except he got it totally wrong.

He said that Hitler was given the idea for the Holocaust by a Palestinian leader. How is this bashing and not worthy?

The Head of Government for the Israeli State just said that people he supposed to be trying to make peace with were the cause of the greatest tragedy in the history of the Jewish people? He's fanning the flames of a deadly conflict. He's putting Palestinian, and in return Israeli, lives in danger with outrageous comments like this. He's also going further and further to tell the rest of the world that he firmly does not believe in a two-state solution. After all, who wants a border with the guys who came up with the Holocaust.

Props to Israelis at levels of society for pretty much calling him on his shit for this statement.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to losing your fucking mind.

Do not walk the path of Mega, Mael.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

> He said that Hitler was given the idea for the Holocaust by a Palestinian leader. How is this bashing and not worthy?


Re-read what I wrote.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Yeah, a poor statement indeed.
> Though it needs to be said that he didn't get all the history wrong.
> While Hitler came up with the holocaust by himself way before 1941, the arabs were not at all against it.
> 
> ...



Are you seriously trying to pretend reporting on this is mutually exclusive to reports of other events?


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you seriously trying to pretend reporting on this is mutually exclusive to reports of other events?


Allow me to elaborate.

Israeli leader makes stupid statement = shit ton of reports (I counted 3 on this board alone)
Palestinian leader makes stupid statement = nothing

Palestinians attack Israelis = 1 report for every 10 attacks
Israeli violence against palestinians = multiple reports for every incident

This from surveying major media tools and of course this board.
There is a clear disparity.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

NaS said:


> Since you've been back, you have been on that, "I hate this, I hate that shit." Deer lord is a cool guy mael. Maybe you should chill.





Sunuvmann said:


> Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to losing your fucking mind.
> 
> Do not walk the path of Mega, Mael.



Mega's just fucking with you.  Yes he is racist to Arabs and blacks but half the shit he says is to get a rise out of folks.  He isn't angry.  Like Blue he's just obtuse.

Frankly I have very few things I like.  Being cynical and dealing with truckloads of shit (on your own, might I add) do this to you.  

I like Rick & Morty.  I like watching HBO stuff.  I like sports.  I like reading about intellectual property.  In the realms of geopolitics and sociology, however, there's very little to like.  What I see here, more often than not, are fanatical Muslims, Western apologists, and ungrateful or assholish Jews/Israelis.  Deer Lord might be cool peoples as an individual, but there's so very little to like of the entire situation especially as someone who is seeing one guilt trip after another from both sides.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

But he is out of his mind. Genuinely. He does get legitimately upset when people don't buy into his lunacy many times.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

You talking about Netanyahu or Mega?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Allow me to elaborate.
> 
> Israeli leader makes stupid statement = shit ton of reports (I counted 3 on this board alone)
> Palestinian leader makes stupid statement = nothing
> ...



Perhaps, and hear me out on this, maybe we hold Israel and its leaders to a higher standard given their system of government and relationship with the west? 

Also, all you're doing is what every political ideologue does and try to act like the media is against them. The media reports on Palestinian attacks all the time, but you only take notice when it reports on the reverse as it suits the former point.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But he is out of his mind. Genuinely. He does get legitimately upset when people don't buy into his lunacy many times.



This I gotta see...


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Perhaps, and hear me out on this, maybe we hold Israel and its leaders to a higher standard given their system of government and relationship with the west?
> 
> Also, all you're doing is what every political ideologue does and try to act like the media is against them. The media reports on Palestinian attacks all the time, but you only take notice when it reports on the reverse as it suits the former point.


The higher standard thing is silly.
If you want both sides to negotiate a solution of presumed equal stature (two states) then you can't go harsh on one side while giving a free pass to the other.

The media is objectively anti-Israeli in a lot of cases. You have to blind or uninformed to think otherwise.
Media as a whole does not reflect a true picture of whats going on.
Mael phrased it right, all you hear on international media is "Israeli-palestinian violence continues...etc etc.", painting it as some equal struggle, when the sheer volume of Arab on Jewish violence is overwhelming compared with the other way around.

And I'm not even getting into the straight up dishonest reporting some outlets do these days to make Israelis look like the aggressors when they are the ones attacked. (I'm looking at you British media).

To think something like that would happen if these attacks were to take place in Europe is unimaginable.

So forgive me if the reporting leaves a bad taste in my mouth, its a side effect of knowing what's actually going on.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Allow me to elaborate.
> 
> Israeli leader makes stupid statement = shit ton of reports (I counted 3 on this board alone)
> Palestinian leader makes stupid statement = nothing



1. Netanyahu is a shit ton more relevant. It's like saying: everybody cares about what Obama says, but nobody gives a shit what Mexico's leader (whatever his name is) says. Shocking, huh?!

2. What stupid statements did Abbas make? Sorry me asking, but, since the media doesn't report about them, I can't know, right!?



NaS said:


> You talking about Netanyahu or Mega?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2015)

> * Netanyahu?s fairytale about Hitler and the mufti is the last thing we need*
> 
> Tom Segev
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/21/netanyahu-faitytale-hitler-mufti-holocaust


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> 2. What stupid statements did Abbas make? Sorry me asking, but, since the media doesn't report about them, I can't know, right!?



According to Abbas' logic the jews can raise the dead


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> According to Abbas' logic the jews can raise the dead



Source?


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Source?


I'll see if I can find an article about it.

The jist is this:
-About a week ago Abbas has a speech about how the evil jews are genociding the poor palestinians
- To illustrate he shows a video of a teen getting shot
- Says he was "butchered in cold blood"

Immideiately after, local media pointed out that he's full of shit because:
1. That teen just stabbed two people on the street , the reason he was shot.
2. He's not even dead. He was brought to an Israeli hospital and was discharged a few days later.

So either Abbas doesn't bother to check his facts, is lying through his teeth or the jews have magic Jesus powers.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

Try to stab police, get your ass shot.

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> I'll see if I can find an article about it.
> 
> The jist is this:
> -About a week ago Abbas has a speech about how the evil jews are genociding the poor palestinians
> ...



Provided all of that is true:

You compare THIS to Bibi's holocaust-revisionism? 

Frankly you should be glad that the world hardly takes any notice of what Abbas has to say. But I also understand that you're bitter about the fact that Netanyahu's voice is so well heard in contrast, given that damaging crap that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> According to Abbas' logic the jews can raise the dead


Well I mean

That literally is the basis of an entire religion.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 22, 2015)

> *Israel?s Leaders Are Fulfilling Their Zionist Ideology
> 
> I disagree with my friend on a lot of things, buy we agree that whether a Palestinian is a collaborator or an ISIS member, most Israelis will stick to their dogma.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 22, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Provided all of that is true:
> 
> You compare THIS to Bibi's holocaust-revisionism?
> 
> Frankly you should be glad that the world hardly takes any notice of what Abbas has to say. But I also understand that you're bitter about the fact that Netanyahu's voice is so well heard in contrast, given that damaging crap that comes out of his mouth.


Well, they're both using faulty arguments to claim genocide so...yeah


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

And still posting Op-eds.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 22, 2015)

Haaretz is more or less a parody paper by this point. Israeli's are being stabbed left and right and allt hey can do is whine about settlements, when this isn't about settlements. In the words of the Palestinian leader and partner-for-peace Abbas himself, it's about 

So not surprising to see haaretz and SoG advocating not only religiously motivated terrorism, but also apartheid to boot as they want to maintain the status quo where non-muslims are barred from certain areas of East Jerusalem.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

Would it be safe to say Haaretz is like the Israeli Guardian...a sorta lefty cuckpaper?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 23, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Haaretz is more or less a parody paper by this point. Israeli's are being stabbed left and right and allt hey can do is whine about settlements, when this isn't about settlements. In the words of the Palestinian leader and partner-for-peace Abbas himself, it's about
> 
> So not surprising to see haaretz and SoG advocating not only religiously motivated terrorism, but also apartheid to boot as they want to maintain the status quo where non-muslims are barred from certain areas of East Jerusalem.



You can't pretend that the settlements has nothing to do with this. This wave of terror from the Palestinians didn't come from out of nowhere, and Palestinians are certainly not running to their deaths stabbing innocents because "they don't want Jews to desecrate holy sites with their filthy feet". Abbas doesn't really speak for Palestine. No one I know in Palestine likes him. In fact, my family in Palestine and people I've met in Ramallah referred to Abbas as a pig who is secretly working for Israel .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You can't pretend that the settlements has nothing to do with this. This wave of terror from the Palestinians didn't come from out of nowhere, and Palestinians are certainly not running to their deaths stabbing innocents because "they don't want Jews to desecrate holy sites with their filthy feet". Abbas doesn't really speak for Palestine. No one I know in Palestine likes him. In fact, my family in Palestine and people I've met in Ramallah referred to Abbas as a pig who is secretly working for Israel .


Although some of them _are _scared that Jews will destroy Al Aqsa and build the 3rd Bet HaMikdash in its place, and are willing to stop the terror attacks if they leave the Mount Temple alone.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 23, 2015)

Angela Merkel responds to Netanyahu.



> Germany has said it has no reason to change its view of history after Israel?s prime minister, Binyamin Netanyahu, said Adolf Hitler had been persuaded to carry out the Holocaust by a Palestinian leader.
> 
> Before a trip to Berlin, Netanyahu provoked incredulity and anger among many when he claimed in a speech that Hitler had only wanted to expel Europe?s Jews and that the idea to exterminate them had come from the then mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini.
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...njamin-netanyahu-claim-adolf-hitler-holocaust


----------



## Bringer (Nov 2, 2015)

So I hate to revive this thread, but I have a question about Israel soldiers that has yet to be answered. So my sister goes to the Al Quds college in Abu Dis, and her university regularly gets tear gassed by Israeli soldiers. I never hear this get talked about anywhere. In 2013 when my sister was pregnant, she got exposed to tear gas while at her school which was kind of fucked up. The day my family left Palestine(October 19th) while we were staying at a hotel in Jordan my sister called us screaming saying that her school was getting tear gassed and she couldn't get to a taxi to take her to Ramallah, so my mom told her to wait it in the girl dorms until the soldiers left. Today my sister facetimed me, and when I asked her why wasn't she at college, she said she had to leave early because it was getting tear gassed again. 

My question is... WHY DO ISRAELI SOLDIERS TEAR GAS UNIVERSITY'S! I know for sure my sister isn't making it up because once I went with her to her university and we saw soldiers shooting tear gas at the campus and saw students running so we just went "fuck it" and found a different taxi back to Ramallah. Also why is this never reported.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 2, 2015)

It's a week old story, but somewhat relevant.





> Despite Israeli-inflicted shootings and injuries to over 200 Palestinian children over a 6-day period earlier this month, the U.S. has promised to boost military aid to the country by at least $1 billion a year to a total of over $4 billion. The announcement comes on the heels of U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry’s meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, both of whom are condemning the Palestinian response to Israeli attacks. In the meantime, the Obama administration has cut humanitarian aid to the Palestinian Authority by $80 million, reducing their annual aid package to $290 million.
> 
> According to Haaretz, the U.S. recently pledged an additional $1 billion in aid for Israeli “self-defense,” on top of the $3.1 billion annual aid package Israel already receives from the U.S. Earlier this year, months before the recent violence in Israel and Palestine, the Pentagon proposed sending up to $1.9 billion in arms to the Israeli government, which would include 750 bunker buster bombs, 3,000 hellfire missiles, 250 mid-range air-to-air missiles, and 4,100 glide bombs, according to the Times of Israel.
> 
> ...



Given how the Obama admin has been more conciliatory with the PA with regards to the settlement issue, it seems even their patience has limits and they're telling Abbas "Get your shit sorted and come down hard on those chucklefucks with the knives or forget about that aid money".


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2015)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So I hate to revive this thread, but I have a question about Israel soldiers that has yet to be answered. So my sister goes to the Al Quds college in Abu Dis, and her university regularly gets tear gassed by Israeli soldiers. I never hear this get talked about anywhere. In 2013 when my sister was pregnant, she got exposed to tear gas while at her school which was kind of fucked up. The day my family left Palestine(October 19th) while we were staying at a hotel in Jordan my sister called us screaming saying that her school was getting tear gassed and she couldn't get to a taxi to take her to Ramallah, so my mom told her to wait it in the girl dorms until the soldiers left. Today my sister facetimed me, and when I asked her why wasn't she at college, she said she had to leave early because it was getting tear gassed again.
> 
> My question is... WHY DO ISRAELI SOLDIERS TEAR GAS UNIVERSITY'S! I know for sure my sister isn't making it up because once I went with her to her university and we saw soldiers shooting tear gas at the campus and saw students running so we just went "fuck it" and found a different taxi back to Ramallah. Also why is this never reported.


Literally the only thing that comes up in regards to illegal activities in regards to Al Quds university is that it's considered a ground place for illegal organization of Palestinians or whatever, if that explains anything.

Other than that, I've never heard about anything happening at Al Quds university.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2015)

A billion dollars, that's nice, but i'm sure israel would apreciate moving your ass on those sanctions man


----------

